# Who's Da Man Game



## Quint

Shamelessly stolen from another forum by permission of originator. This is how it goes.

*Purpose:*

Send an unbanded *Cuban only *cigar to participant who then has to smoke it guess what it is and write a brief review.

*Rules:*

1) A person starts by asking "who's da man"

2) Someone responds "I'm da man" and has 24 hrs to send asking person their address. If the asking person does not receive address within 24 hrs he or she will then ask the question once again so the game continues without to much delay.

3) After sending address the receiving person can then ask the question "who's the man" and the thread goes on- ask- answer and so on

4) The asking party sends the answering person an unbanded cuban cigar. Please send out within a couple of days

5) The receiving person has to name the cigar and write a brief review.

6) If you get the cigar right, "You Are Da Man"

So................................

Who's Da Man ??????


----------



## Tidefan73

*Re: Who's Da Man Contest*



Quint said:


> Shamelessly stolen from another forum by permission of originator. This is how it goes.
> 
> *Purpose:*
> 
> Send an unbanded *Cuban only *cigar to participant who then has to smoke it guess what it is and write a brief review.
> 
> *Rules:*
> 
> 1) A person starts by asking "who's da man"
> 2) Someone responds "I'm da man"
> 3) The asking party sends the answering person an unbanded *cuban cigar*
> 4) The receiving person has to name the cigar!
> 5) the receiving person then asks the question "who's the man" and the thread goes on- ask- answer and so on
> 6) If you get the cigar right, *"you are da man" *
> 
> So................................
> 
> Who's Da Man ??????


I don't think this is gonna work if its '*Cuban only'. *Might want to rethink that.


----------



## Quint

*Re: Who's Da Man Contest*



Tidefan73 said:


> I don't think this is gonna work if its '*Cuban only'. *Might want to rethink that.


Thanks for the input but I'll keep it the way it is for now.....


----------



## FlyerFanX

*Re: Who's Da Man Contest*

I'm The Man!

:ss


----------



## Quint

*Re: Who's Da Man Contest*



FlyerFanX said:


> I'm The Man!
> 
> :ss


Coming at ya bro send me your addy..........


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

*Re: Who's Da Man Contest*

But Sir,
You are discriminating against all of us nice people in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.
For we all know that we do not have those types of cigars here and are not privy to enjoying said type.

You guys in other parts of the world have fun with this.
We here in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA will watch and live vicariously thru others (in other parts of the world)

B :fu


----------



## croatan

*Re: Who's Da Man Contest*



Tidefan73 said:


> I don't think this is gonna work if its '*Cuban only'. *Might want to rethink that.


Why not? Seems fine to me.


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Who's Da Man Contest*



GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> B :fu


Nice.


----------



## Tidefan73

*Re: Who's Da Man Contest*



croatan said:


> Why not? Seems fine to me.


You'll see.


----------



## Quint

*Re: Who's Da Man Contest*



GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> But Sir,
> You are discriminating against all of us nice people in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.
> For we all know that we do not have those types of cigars here and are not privy to enjoying said type.
> 
> You guys in other parts of the world have fun with this.
> We here in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA will watch and live vicariously thru others (in other parts of the world)
> 
> B :fu


Class act brother :tu


----------



## Lanthor

*Re: Who's Da Man Contest*



icehog3 said:


> Nice.


How rude


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Who's Da Man Contest*

Great idea Brian. I hope to be the man down the road:tu


----------



## hova45

*Re: Who's Da Man Contest*

This sucks if I were somewhere with this gars were legal I would jump on this we should make one for non cc's so we can have fun too


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Who's Da Man Contest*



hova45 said:


> This sucks if I were somewhere with this gars were legal I would jump on this we should make one for non cc's so we can have fun too


So start an NC one up. :2


----------



## Quint

*Re: Who's Da Man Contest*

Okay FlyerFanX has sent his addy I've asked him to respond to the contest with "who's da man". For now, I guess, once you send your addy you can then ask the question. If it looks like to much is going on at once we can tame it by waiting until you've receive the cigar before asking "who's da man"


----------



## Quint

*Re: Who's Da Man Contest*

Fellow Gorillas if you don't like the contest I'm sorry. I thought it would be a great idea. Your welcome to start your own contest which I'm sure will be just as fun. But please reframe from posting negative comments in this thread so the contestants can enjoy this game, thanks :ss


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Who's Da Man Contest*

Looking forward to seeing who is the first one to guess his unbanded cigar correctly. Another nice opportunity to Pay it Forward....:tu


----------



## pnoon

*Re: Who's Da Man Contest*

I'm 
What is the "contest" portion of this?


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Who's Da Man Contest*

More of a "pass" than a contest Peter, or should this be in another Forum?


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Who's Da Man Contest*



icehog3 said:


> More of a "pass" than a contest Peter, or should this be in another Forum?


I am going to move this to the PIFs Forum, as it is more appropriate there...shouldn't be an issue in any way there.


----------



## JCK

*Re: Who's Da Man Contest*



pnoon said:


> I'm
> What is the "contest" portion of this?


I think it's bragging rights...... Who's the man ?

Peter, you're the man if you win the cigar correctly.

Quint, can we get Who's the Man Gold Ribbons if we guess correctly? :]


----------



## FlyerFanX

*Re: Who's Da Man Contest*

Who's Da Man?


----------



## Quint

*Re: Who's Da Man Contest*

Your right not really a contest as much as a game....move it to where you think its appropriate, thanks, maybe the Habanos Forum so it doesnt get lost ? And could you revise the name to " Who's DA Man Game, Thanks again


----------



## pnoon

*Re: Who's Da Man Contest*



Quint said:


> Your right not really a contest as much as a game....move it to where you think its appropriate, thanks, maybe the Habanos Forum so it doesnt get lost ? And could you revise the name to " Who's DA Man Game, Thanks again


Thanks for clearing that up. I thought maybe I was missing something.
I will change the title for you.


----------



## K Baz

*Re: Who's Da Man Contest*



hova45 said:


> This sucks if I were somewhere with this gars were legal I would jump on this we should make one for non cc's so we can have fun too


I wouldn't worry about it so much as a Canadian I watch all the fun and excitment you guys have with your box passes, splits and trades and so on and so forth. I wish I could play to but taxes and transit times being what they are don't allow. Plus I would slow down the box pass by 30 days.

That being said you can get enjoyment out of watching other people having fun. I love reading the box passes and the bombs makes me proud we are so giving as a group.

Take this for what it is someone was nice enough to want to share the wealth and start a nice sharing circle if you can be in it there is no reason to change it watch and take joy in that others are enjoying friendship on the forum and a hobby close to all of our hearts.

That being said nice idea way to share the wealth.


----------



## hova45

*Re: Who's Da Man Contest*

It sounds like a good contest I don't mean to sound negative but you should know that ccs aren't legal in the us I am just saying it because of what i have witnessed and have had some friends experiences because they had cc's


----------



## Tidefan73

I just figured something like this would get the attention of the mods. If they're cool with it, who the hell am I to be against it!!! Great idea.


----------



## Quint

*Re: Who's Da Man Contest*



hova45 said:


> It sounds like a good contest I don't mean to sound negative but you should know that ccs aren't legal in the us I am just saying it because of what i have witnessed and have had some friends experiences because they had cc's


Thanks for looking out for us but we're all grown-ups now and have the right to make our own decisions. Please allow the game to progress without anymore dissertations, Thanks again :ss


----------



## FlyerFanX

So once again...

Who's Da Man?


----------



## JCK

I'm Da Man

Address sent.


----------



## Quint

khubli said:


> I'm Da Man
> 
> Address sent.


LOL...sounds like your not quite sure.....


----------



## JCK

Quint said:


> LOL...sounds like your not quite sure.....


Oh I'm sure.. I'm just trying to be discreet... :r

with that said...

WHO'S DA MAN ?


----------



## burninator

*Re: Who's Da Man Contest*



hova45 said:


> It sounds like a good contest I don't mean to sound negative but you should know that ccs aren't legal in the us I am just saying it because of what i have witnessed and have had some friends experiences because they had cc's


I got all mine from an overseas uncle. I just don't have the heart to turn away his gifts.

Ji, I'm da man. :ss

Still got my addy, right?


----------



## hova45

*Re: Who's Da Man Contest*



Quint said:


> Thanks for looking out for us but we're all grown-ups now and have the right to make our own decisions. Please allow the game to progress without anymore dissertations, Thanks again :ss


No problem:hn


----------



## JCK

*Re: Who's Da Man Contest*



burninator said:


> I got all mine from an overseas uncle. I just don't have the heart to turn away his gifts.
> 
> Ji, I'm da man. :ss
> 
> Still got my addy, right?


Jason,

Hit me up with your addy, just so I don't get it confused. Not sure that I actually ever sent you anything in the mail :]

Ji


----------



## burninator

*Re: Who's Da Man Contest*

Alright, folks, Who's da man around here? :ss


----------



## jpa0741

*Re: Who's Da Man Contest*



burninator said:


> Alright, folks, Who's da man around here? :ss


I'M DA MAN!:tu


----------



## burninator

*Re: Who's Da Man Contest*



jpa0741 said:


> I'M DA MAN!:tu


We'll see about that! Addy me!


----------



## jpa0741

Even though I am already DA MAN.


WHO'S DA MAN?:ss


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

...and by the way

I'M DA F'n MAN


----------



## Seanohue

Edit: Too slow


----------



## jpa0741

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> ...and by the way
> 
> I'M DA F'n MAN


PM AD You F'n Man!:ss


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

PM F'n Sent


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Maybe there should be a stipulation on how long it is till one posts "who's the man?". There could be alot of confusion with 20 or so sticks flying.


----------



## Seanohue

Kayak_Rat said:


> Maybe there should be a stipulation on how long it is till one posts "who's the man?". There could be alot of confusion with 20 or so sticks flying.


Yea I was thinking that myself. Perhaps a seperate thread for the reviews/guesses?


----------



## burninator

Kayak_Rat said:


> Maybe there should be a stipulation on how long it is till one posts "who's the man?". There could be alot of confusion with 20 or so sticks flying.


:tpd: We've got a lot of people playing already and not one cigar has even hit the post office yet.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

OK... I admit it... I'm a little confused, here. 

I've read the stickys and the recent posts about gerbils in the USA - how we need to be careful on this forum, etc. Even read yesterday a post from snakeyes (I believe it was him...) about customs opening his Durham Bulls stuff and wanting him to cough up over $4K fees and fines... so he refused the package.

NOW I read how this generous BOTL is offering this contest originating in Peabody, Taxachussetts, and ... well ... Just trying to figure out the culture here, boys. Nothing but love for ya'. :ss


----------



## Seanohue

SmokeyJoe said:


> OK... I admit it... I'm a little confused, here.
> 
> I've read the stickys and the recent posts about gerbils in the USA - how we need to be careful on this forum, etc. Even read yesterday a post from snakeyes (I believe it was him...) about customs opening his Durham Bulls stuff and wanting him to cough up over $4K fees and fines... so he refused the package.
> 
> NOW I read how this generous BOTL is offering this contest originating in Peabody, Taxachussetts, and ... well ... Just trying to figure out the culture here, boys. Nothing but love for ya'. :ss


Don't ask questions is the best way to deal with it.


----------



## avo_addict

SmokeyJoe said:


> OK... I admit it... I'm a little confused, here.
> 
> I've read the stickys and the recent posts about gerbils in the USA - how we need to be careful on this forum, etc. Even read yesterday a post from snakeyes (I believe it was him...) about customs opening his Durham Bulls stuff and wanting him to cough up over $4K fees and fines... so he refused the package.
> 
> NOW I read how this generous BOTL is offering this contest originating in Peabody, Taxachussetts, and ... well ... Just trying to figure out the culture here, boys. Nothing but love for ya'. :ss


PM the Mods if you are unsure of something. That's what I usually do. Also, certain things are better discussed via PM.


----------



## joed

*Re: Who's Da Man Contest*



GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> But Sir,
> You are discriminating against all of us nice people in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.
> For we all know that we do not have those types of cigars here and are not privy to enjoying said type.
> 
> You guys in other parts of the world have fun with this.
> We here in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA will watch and live vicariously thru others (in other parts of the world)
> 
> B :fu


You know - you guys are wearing me down. If I was king of the Jungle, I would have banned you immediately for that unnecessary graphic insertion. It's and art form to be able to piss off so many so quickly - and you are obviously a master.

I'm done with these things - as my dad use to say - you can go scratch


----------



## Quint

Kayak_Rat said:


> Maybe there should be a stipulation on how long it is till one posts "who's the man?". There could be alot of confusion with 20 or so sticks flying.


I agree I was worried about that as I stated earlier. Maybe the stipulation should be when you *receive* the cigar you *then* post a "Who's da man" request. What do you all think ?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

*Re: Who's Da Man Contest*



joed said:


> It's an art form to be able to piss off so many so quickly - and you are obviously a master.


I didn't think we had met before.
But I must be mistaken fo no doubt you know me.

WHO ARE YOU AGAIN?


----------



## Kayak_Rat

*Re: Who's Da Man Contest*



GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I didn't think we had met before.
> But I must be mistaken fo no doubt you know me.
> 
> WHO ARE YOU AGAIN?


You are talking to one of the most loved and respected members of CS. I cant believe you just posted that.


----------



## pnoon

Kayak_Rat said:


> You are talking to one of the most loved and respected members of CS. I cant believe you just posted that.


:tpd:


GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I didn't think we had met before.
> But I must be mistaken fo no doubt you know me.
> 
> WHO ARE YOU AGAIN?


Put . . . . the . . . . shovel . . . . down.


----------



## croatan

*Re: Who's Da Man Contest*



GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I didn't think we had met before.
> But I must be mistaken fo no doubt you know me.
> 
> WHO ARE YOU AGAIN?


Way to go.


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Who's Da Man Contest*



joed said:


> You know - you guys are wearing me down. If I was king of the Jungle, I would have banned you immediately for that unnecessary graphic insertion. It's and art form to be able to piss off so many so quickly - and you are obviously a master.
> 
> I'm done with these things - as my dad use to say - you can go scratch


:tpd:
Joe That was very well said, I can't understand how some people act some times.


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Who's Da Man Contest*



GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I didn't think we had met before.
> But I must be mistaken fo no doubt you know me.
> 
> WHO ARE YOU AGAIN?


That is Just :BS


----------



## Seanohue

*Re: Who's Da Man Contest*



GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I didn't think we had met before.
> But I must be mistaken fo no doubt you know me.
> 
> WHO ARE YOU AGAIN?


Dun dun dun-dun-dun dunnnnnnnnnnnn.....

wish I could find an audio clip for that


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Quint said:


> I agree I was worried about that as I stated earlier. Maybe the stipulation should be when you *receive* the cigar you *then* post a "Who's da man" request. What do you all think ?


Back on track.....I think would be the best way to handle it Quint. It will also be easier for the "gifter" to see the "giftee's" guess and review.


----------



## Quint

Kayak_Rat said:


> Back on track.....I think would be the best way to handle it Quint. It will also be easier for the "gifter" to see the "giftee's" guess and review.


Okay Sounds good

*Rule modification:

After you receive your cigar in the mail come back to the thread and post "Who's da Man"*

We have a few cigars that will be cirrculating over the next few days it will give the game a chance to stabilize a bit. So lets hold of on the next " Who's da Man" request until the last who's da man receives his cigar.


----------



## newcigarz

Kayak_Rat said:


> Back on track.....I think would be the best way to handle it Quint. It will also be easier for the "gifter" to see the "giftee's" guess and review.


That seems reasonable. Maybe a time limit though to keep
the ball rolling


----------



## joed

*Re: Who's Da Man Contest*



GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I didn't think we had met before.
> But I must be mistaken fo no doubt you know me.
> 
> WHO ARE YOU AGAIN?


I am someone that would rather have folks try and treat other members with some respect


----------



## Bigwaved

*Re: Who's Da Man Contest*



Kayak_Rat said:


> You are talking to one of the most loved and respected members of CS. I cant believe you just posted that.


I am with this guy on this one. Say it ain't so...


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Quint said:


> I agree I was worried about that as I stated earlier. Maybe the stipulation should be when you *receive* the cigar you *then* post a "Who's da man" request. What do you all think ?


It looks like you've already made a decision, nevertheless, I think that this would make for a much slower game. I don't see a problem with the way things were working. What's so tough about scrolling up from the bottom of the thread to see who last asked the question (at time of writing, jpa0741) and whether or not it's been answered (it has, by GrtndpwrflOZ)?--and if someone makes a mistake, big deal. It'll self-correct in no time. Just my $0.02.


----------



## newcigarz

Corona Gigante said:


> It looks like you've already made a decision, nevertheless, I think that this would make for a much slower game. I don't see a problem with the way things were working. What's so tough about scrolling up from the bottom of the thread to see who last asked the question (at time of writing, jpa0741) and whether or not it's been answered (it has, by GrtndpwrflOZ)?--and if someone makes a mistake, big deal. It'll self-correct in no time. Just my $0.02.


My feelings as well that is why I suggested a time limit, to keep things moving.


----------



## Seanohue

How about keeping a list for those who guess correctly? Like a wall of fame


----------



## Quint

Nothing is written in stone. We can change the rules as we see fit. Easy enough to make a change if thats the way people would rather see it. Lets let a few more people chime in then change it to the most popular consensus. :ss


----------



## smokeyscotch

*Re: Who's Da Man Contest*



GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> But Sir,
> You are discriminating against all of us nice people in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.
> For we all know that we do not have those types of cigars here and are not privy to enjoying said type.
> 
> You guys in other parts of the world have fun with this.
> We here in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA will watch and live vicariously thru others (in other parts of the world)
> 
> B :fu


What the hell?


----------



## DriftyGypsy

_*Okay I am confused...*_



GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> But Sir,
> You are discriminating against all of us nice people in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.
> For we all know that we do not have those types of cigars here and are not privy to enjoying said type.
> 
> You guys in other parts of the world have fun with this.
> We here in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA will watch and live vicariously thru others (in other parts of the world)
> 
> B :fu


_*First you post the above*_ :BS



GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> ...and by the way
> 
> I'M DA F'n MAN


_*Then you decide this game is okay for you to play...*_



GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I didn't think we had met before.
> But I must be mistaken fo no doubt you know me.
> 
> WHO ARE YOU AGAIN?


_*
Then you diss one of the finest Brothers here...

*_


----------



## joed

OK everyone - here's the deal - we exchanged a couple of PMs and I feel like GrtndpwrflOZ and I are have agreed that we are done with this now. 

I made a point and shared some thoughts. I hope that we can all agree that it's time to move on and let the noise be swallowed up by the warmth of the jungle that we call home.

My sincere thanks to all that posted such kind words. It is appreciated.


----------



## Quint

Da boid has flown da coup on its way to FlyerFanX



#0103 8555 7490 6302 5764


----------



## jpa0741

So just to be clear all of us that already participated are sending our cigars out now? Then when the last one on the list get their cigar he will then post Who Da Man?


----------



## Quint

jpa0741 said:


> So just to be clear all of us that already participated are sending our cigars out now? Then when the last one on the list get their cigar he will then post Who Da Man?


I think people want to keep it moving so we just need to come up with a reasonable time frame to send the cigar out after offering, say 3 days ?? That sound good to everyone ?

So the rule would be. Once somebody takes your "who's da man" offer you have 3 days to send the cigar. And once the recipiant sends out they're address they can ask "who's da man"

Does this sound good to everyone ?


----------



## JCK

Jason (Burninator) package heading south today.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

Here is what I believe is the most up to date list
(cincerely trying to make amends)

1. Quint => FlyerFanX (Quint's stick is AWAY)
2. FlyerFanX => Khubli
3. Khubli => Burninator (Khubli's stick is AWAY)
4. Burninator => JPA0741
5. JPA0741 => GrtndpwrflOZ

Is this all correct as of 7-18 12:03pm?


----------



## JCK

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Here is what I believe is the most up to date list
> (cincerely trying to make amends)
> 
> 1. Quint => FlyerFanX (Quint's stick is AWAY)
> 2. FlyerFanX => Khubli
> 3. Khubli => Burninator (Khubli's stick is AWAY)
> 4. Burninator => JPA0741
> 5. JPA0741 => GrtndpwrflOZ
> 
> Is this all correct as of 7-18 12:03pm?


Looks right to me. !! thanks for making sense of where we are.


----------



## FlyerFanX

Khubli - coming atcha!

DC 0306 3030 0001 8687 2395

Enjoy and good luck!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

1. Quint => FlyerFanX (Quint's stick is AWAY)
2. FlyerFanX => Khubli (FlyerFanX's is AWAY)
3. Khubli => Burninator (Khubli's stick is AWAY)
4. Burninator => JPA0741
5. JPA0741 => GrtndpwrflOZ

7-18 1:02pm


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

1. Quint => FlyerFanX (Quint's stick is AWAY)
2. FlyerFanX => Khubli (FlyerFanX's is AWAY)
3. Khubli => Burninator (Khubli's stick is AWAY)
4. Burninator => JPA0741
5. JPA0741 => GrtndpwrflOZ (JPA0741's is AWAY)

7-18 3:08pm


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

*W*HO'S *D*A *M*AN *?*


----------



## Seanohue

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> *W*HO'S *D*A *M*AN *?*


I think we're waitin a few more days.


----------



## Quint

No one has responded to the proposed rule change. Last chance before I revise rules. Let me hear your ideas so we can make this game more enjoyable.


----------



## Seanohue

Quint said:


> No one has responded to the proposed rule change. Last chance before I revise rules. Let me hear your ideas so we can make this game more enjoyable.


My suggestions:

- The "receiver" must wait until he receives the package from the "asker" before he can become the "asker". I think you know what I mean lol, that was some goofy wording.

- Keep a list of active trades and a list of correct guessers.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

That makes sense
So Burninator has to send a stick to JPA
and then after everyone has there stick it will begin with me asking (becasue everyone before me has already ask. Is this a correct assumption?

Then we would be on track....
As for the list I will keep checking this thread and updating the list.
As for guesses....behaps another column on the list or a different list with guesses....and perhaps hints if it gets to that.

Just my thoughts off the top of my head.

B



Seanohue said:


> My suggestions:
> 
> - The "receiver" must wait until he receives the package from the "asker" before he can become the "asker". I think you know what I mean lol, that was some goofy wording.
> 
> - Keep a list of active trades and a list of correct guessers.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Seanohue said:


> - The "receiver" must wait until he receives the package from the "asker" before he can become the "asker".


That would slow the game down to a crawl and completely remove the "pass it forward" aspect.

I say leave it just as it is.

-give the receiver has a maximum of 24 hours before asking the question.
-occasionally update the list of pending transactions.
-a review and a guess as to the identity of the received cigar are MANDATORY!

Just my $0.02.


----------



## Quint

I agree I think waiting until the cigar is delivered would slow the game down to much. Perhaps a compromise ? The sender has a maximum of 2 days to send the cigar and once the cigar is sent the receiver can then ask "who's da man" ? or is that to much pressure to get the cigar out ?


----------



## JCK

You could do something similar to the Newbie PIF.. break it down into lists of 10.. once there are 10 on the list, slow the game down until everyone on that list has the sticks, then the 10th on the list can make their statement... who's the man which would start a new list to fill and continue until it's complete.


----------



## burninator

I think you can keep it just like the MAW/PIF thread. Once confirmation is given that the previous deal is a go, you move forward, and the next person asks the question.

I thought it might be better to delay it until cigars are at least shipped, but it might be fun to see the reviews start rolling in.


----------



## Quint

*New rules:*

1) A person starts by asking "who's da man"

2) Someone responds "I'm da man" and has 24 hrs to send asking person their address. If the asking person does not receive address within 24 hrs he or she will then ask the question once again so the game continues without to much delay.

3) *After* sending address the receiving person can *then* ask the question "who's the man" and the thread goes on- ask- answer and so on

4) The asking party sends the answering person an unbanded cuban cigar. *Please* send out within a couple of days

5) The receiving person has to name the cigar and write a brief review.

6) If you get the cigar right, *"You Are Da Man"*


----------



## Quint

1. Quint => FlyerFanX (Quint's stick is AWAY)
2. FlyerFanX => Khubli (FlyerFanX's is AWAY)
3. Khubli => Burninator (Khubli's stick is AWAY)
4. Burninator => JPA0741
5. JPA0741 => GrtndpwrflOZ (JPA0741's is AWAY)



GrtndpwrflOZ your up...................


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

*WHO DA MAN *
YO


----------



## SteveDMatt

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> *WHO DA MAN *
> YO


That would be me, I'm the man.:ss


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

1. Quint => FlyerFanX (Quint's stick is AWAY)
2. FlyerFanX => Khubli (FlyerFanX's is AWAY)
3. Khubli => Burninator (Khubli's stick is AWAY)
4. Burninator => JPA0741
5. JPA0741 => GrtndpwrflOZ (JPA0741's is AWAY)
6. GrtndpwrflOZ => SteveDMatt

7-20-07 6:59pm


----------



## SteveDMatt

Quien es de hombre?


----------



## hova45

SteveDMatt said:


> Quien es de hombre?


Quien es el hombre?


----------



## newcigarz

hova45 said:


> Quien es el hombre?


don't you mean soy el hombre?


----------



## SteveDMatt

Easy guys, I failed Spanish

Quien = who
es = is
de =f'ed that one up, should be el
hombre = hombre

Doesn't soy el hombre mean I'm the man?

I make this easier.

Who wants a free smoke?


----------



## newcigarz

SteveDMatt said:


> Easy guys, I failed Spanish
> 
> Quien = who
> es = is
> de =f'ed that one up, should be el
> hombre = hombre
> 
> Doesn't soy el hombre mean I'm the man?
> 
> I make this easier.
> 
> Who wants a free smoke?


I didn't mean you Steve. I thought Hova45 was responding to you. Hence his 
response would be Soy el Hombre to you. Sorry if I confused matters :hn


----------



## SteveDMatt

newcigarz said:


> I didn't mean you Steve. I thought Hova45 was responding to you. Hence his
> response would be Soy el Hombre to you. Sorry if I confused matters :hn


All these great Spanish lessons and noone is actually the man.

Whoever decides to respond, PM me your addy and consider it handled. I will be gone this weekend and will get your smoke out to you Monday.


----------



## FlyerFanX

Alright - I received my Pass "It" Forward from Quint, and as usual, I just don't understand the meaning of certain words here in the Jungle. I thought "It" would be one (1) cigar, but nooooooooooooooo....



CAO MX2, Punch Rare Corjo, and a monster mystery smoke.

Planning a big spaghetti and meatballs dinners with the famil y and friends tonight, and afterwords I'm planning on firing this bad boy up and showing everyone here that I probably am NOT THE MAN. But I'm gonna give it the old college try.

Thanks Quint!!! :ss


----------



## SteveDMatt

Who's the man?

I thought if I used a prettier color, maybe someone would respond.


----------



## Quint

You might want to dry box it a day or 2 before sparking it up. Its a big smoke that has seen 70% rh for a few weeks.



FlyerFanX said:


> Alright - I received my Pass "It" Forward from Quint, and as usual, I just don't understand the meaning of certain words here in the Jungle. I thought "It" would be one (1) cigar, but nooooooooooooooo....
> 
> CAO MX2, Punch Rare Corjo, and a monster mystery smoke.
> 
> Planning a big spaghetti and meatballs dinners with the famil y and friends tonight, and afterwords I'm planning on firing this bad boy up and showing everyone here that I probably am NOT THE MAN. But I'm gonna give it the old college try.
> 
> Thanks Quint!!! :ss


----------



## Seanohue

SteveDMatt said:


> Who's the man?
> 
> I thought if I used a prettier color, maybe someone would respond.


Ok, I'm the man. PM sent.


----------



## FlyerFanX

OK - I smoked that bad boy Quint sent me last night. I have limited ISOM knowlege...but....I can take an uneducated guess. 

HDM Double Churchill?


----------



## Seanohue

Steve is sending out to me tomorrow; so I guess I must pose the question:

Who's da man?


----------



## SteveDMatt

1. Quint => FlyerFanX (Quint's stick is AWAY)
2. FlyerFanX => Khubli (FlyerFanX's is AWAY)
3. Khubli => Burninator (Khubli's stick is AWAY)
4. Burninator => JPA0741
5. JPA0741 => GrtndpwrflOZ (JPA0741's is AWAY)
6. GrtndpwrflOZ => SteveDMatt
7. SteveDMatt => Seanohue (SteveDMatt's is AWAY)
8. Seanohue => Who's the Man?

7-23-07 4:47pm


----------



## yourchoice

Seanohue said:


> Steve is sending out to me tomorrow; so I guess I must pose the question:
> 
> Who's da man?


I guess I can try being the man. Darn it, I am the man!


----------



## Seanohue

yourchoice said:


> I guess I can try being the man. Darn it, I am the man!


On it's way in the morning :tu 0103 8555 7490 8795 2602


----------



## yourchoice

Seanohue said:


> On it's way in the morning :tu 0103 8555 7490 8795 2602


Well in dat case...

Who's Da Man?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

1. Quint => FlyerFanX (Quint's stick is AWAY)
2. FlyerFanX => Khubli (FlyerFanX's is AWAY)
3. Khubli => Burninator (Khubli's stick is AWAY)
4. Burninator => JPA0741
5. JPA0741 => GrtndpwrflOZ (JPA0741's is AWAY)
6. GrtndpwrflOZ => SteveDMatt (OZ's is AWAY)
_Rcv'd mystery stick from JPA0741 over the weekend
_7. SteveDMatt => Seanohue (SteveDMatt's is AWAY)
8. Seanohue => YourChoice 
7-24 7:38am


----------



## Cigarmark

yourchoice said:


> Well in dat case...
> 
> Who's Da Man?


I'll be 
Da Man!


----------



## Quint

1. Quint => FlyerFanX (1st guess is done)
2. FlyerFanX => Khubli (FlyerFanX's is AWAY)
3. Khubli => Burninator (Khubli's stick is AWAY)
4. Burninator => JPA0741
5. JPA0741 => GrtndpwrflOZ (JPA0741's is AWAY)
6. GrtndpwrflOZ => SteveDMatt (OZ's is AWAY)
7. SteveDMatt => Seanohue (SteveDMatt's is AWAY)
8. Seanohue => YourChoice


----------



## Quint

FlyerFanX said:


> OK - I smoked that bad boy Quint sent me last night. I have limited ISOM knowlege...but....I can take an uneducated guess.
> 
> HDM Double Churchill?


That would be incorrect Sir !!!! :ss

Howz about a brief review as well ???


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

1. Quint => FlyerFanX (1st guess: *WRONG*)
2. FlyerFanX => Khubli (FlyerFanX's is AWAY)
3. Khubli => Burninator (Khubli's stick is AWAY)
4. Burninator => JPA0741
5. JPA0741 => GrtndpwrflOZ (JPA0741's is AWAY)
6. GrtndpwrflOZ => SteveDMatt (OZ's is AWAY) 
7. SteveDMatt => Seanohue (SteveDMatt's is AWAY)
8. Seanohue => YourChoice
9. YourChoice => CigarMark

SteveDMatt's Mystery Stick is en route DC# 0306 2400 0003 1006 2607

7-24-07 11:34am


----------



## yourchoice

Cigarmark said:


> I'll be
> Da Man!


I'll package up tonight and drop off tomorrow. DC# to follow.


----------



## yourchoice

Cigarmark said:


> I'll be
> Da Man!


Packaged up and will be dropped off tomorrow. 0307 0020 0003 3310 5230


----------



## burninator

JPA, yours went out last evening. Sorry for the delay, but work's been murder. :c


----------



## Cigarmark

yourchoice said:


> Packaged up and will be dropped off tomorrow. 0307 0020 0003 3310 5230


I guess the question would now be:

Who's da Man?


----------



## JCK

FlyerFan... I received your sample a few days ago. I haven't smoked it yet, but I have been researching it a bit. I believe it's 42x135mm Vitola 408. I might be wrong, but that's what I'm sticking with for now. It sure does smell tasty. I'll look at it a bit more before I clip it and smoke it.

Ji


----------



## SteveDMatt

I received B's end of this PIF today, along with 4 other smokes.

Can't find the camera, but he also sent

Don Tomas
Carlos Torano Exodus Silver
5 Vegas "A"
and a Monte White with some age.

I am going to let the naked one sit for a couple days and more than likely hit it up on Saturday at an event I'm going to.

Thanks for the bonus smokes.....but look out, I now have your addy.


----------



## kjd2121

I'm definitely the man. PM sent.


----------



## kjd2121

Who's DA MAN??????


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

1. Quint => FlyerFanX (1st guess: *WRONG*)
2. FlyerFanX => Khubli (FlyerFanX's is AWAY)
3. Khubli => Burninator (Khubli's stick is AWAY)
4. Burninator => JPA0741 (Burninator's is AWAY)
5. JPA0741 => GrtndpwrflOZ (JPA0741's is AWAY)
6. GrtndpwrflOZ => SteveDMatt (OZ's is AWAY) 
7. SteveDMatt => Seanohue (SteveDMatt's is AWAY)
8. Seanohue => YourChoice
9. YourChoice => CigarMark (YourChoice's is AWAY)
10. CigarMark => kjd2121

7-26-07 7:48am


----------



## FlyerFanX

khubli said:


> FlyerFan... I received your sample a few days ago. I haven't smoked it yet, but I have been researching it a bit. I believe it's 42x135mm Vitola 408. I might be wrong, but that's what I'm sticking with for now. It sure does smell tasty. I'll look at it a bit more before I clip it and smoke it.
> 
> Ji


I'll wait for your final answer....enjoy!!! :ss


----------



## newcigarz

kjd2121 said:


> Who's DA MAN??????


I think I've waited long enough I'm the Man











PM Sent


----------



## newcigarz

So Who's the Man?


----------



## Cigarmark

kjd2121 said:


> I'm definitely the man. PM sent.


Kevin,
Package sent, dc#0307 0020 0001 1395 0098:chk


----------



## Seanohue

I received stevedmatts goody bag; a naked belicoso with a 5 Vegas A, Oliva Serie O perfecto and a Torano 1916. Thank you for the tag-a-longs steve and I should hopefully get around to smoking the unbanded tonight or tomorrow :tu


----------



## Seanohue

Ok, it's time to see if I really am the man....

http://imageshack.us

Here it is, a 5 1/2" x 50RG belicoso. The wrapper is a bit light colored compared to some habanos, but seems very nicely rolled. It clipped easily and had an absolutely perfect draw. There wasn't much pre-light flavor so I went on to lighting it. The initial puff was bitter and harsh, so I let it sit for a bit before trying another one. Those flavors vanished giving way to a very smooth and complex flavor expected of the habanos. The body was probably a solid medium and a little airy. Smoke output was about normal and the draw was very cool. I picked up nuances of chocolate, coffee and the typical twang of sweet tobacco and hay. This is a pretty subtle cigar, nothing really jumped out at me as a dominating flavor. The burn was not good however, as you can see in the picture.

http://imageshack.us

It required constant maintenance, but this most likely because I had given it no time to stabilize in the humidor. The good complex flavor stayed until the last 2 inches until the cigar became one-dimensional and boring, so I pitched it with 1" remaining.

So...now the interesting part. What is it? Well, this is the first of the vitola I've ever smoked. It isn't a Sancho Panza Beli because I have one in my humi and the wrapper is much darker than this one. I doubt it's a BBF because the only boli I've ever smoked (an RC) was really in-your-face and that doesn't describe this one. That only leaves a SCdLH Beli and an RyJ beli. Since I've never tried either and don't know their flavor profiles at all, I'm going to take a shot and say:

San Cristobal de la Habana La Punta


----------



## yourchoice

Seanohue said:


> On it's way in the morning :tu 0103 8555 7490 8795 2602


Received the package today with some tasty looking tag alongs. Thanks!

I plan to review and guess over the weekend.:tu

View attachment 13177


----------



## Quint

Nice review, pics, and guess Seanohue....I think it looks like a Monte # 2


----------



## SteveDMatt

Hey Sean, good guess. Incorrect however.

It was a '06 RyJ Belicioso.

Thanks for trying to be the man. And excellent review. Sorry about the burn. This was at 65% in my box for a good 3 months.

I am hoping to get my review in this weekend.


----------



## Seanohue

SteveDMatt said:


> Hey Sean, good guess. Incorrect however.
> 
> It was a '06 RyJ Belicioso.
> 
> Thanks for trying to be the man. And excellent review. Sorry about the burn. This was at 65% in my box for a good 3 months.
> 
> I am hoping to get my review in this weekend.


Doh, o well. Thats the first RyJ I've ever had, thanks


----------



## newcigarz

Seanohue said:


> That only leaves a SCdLH Beli and an RyJ beli.


That was pretty good, narrowed down to two choices! :tu


----------



## hova45

newcigarz said:


> So Who's the Man?


Im the man:chk


----------



## hova45

Whos the man?

:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## jpa0741

Received burninator's mystery smoke today along with a couple extras. 91 La Corona Panatela and a 95 Los Statos De Luxe. I hope to get to this mystery smoke this weekend, review and guess to follow. Thanks again for the extra goodies.:chk


----------



## Cigarmark

I received my sticks from yourchoice yesterday. Along with the naked stick were 4 very nice tag-alongs; a RP Vintage '92, a RP Edge torp, a Padron X000 maddy and a La Aurora Preferdos Sapphire. Thanks for the extras Joel. I will try to smoke the naked stick today and make a guess.


----------



## Cigarmark

Time for my review and guess. This was a fine looking stick. The construction was nice and the smell was barnyard:dr. I choose to punch it. The pre-light was very nice, again I love that barnyard. The cigar was a little harsh for the first few draws but after that it was awesome. It picked up intensity at about the 1/2 way point and finished like a champ. I burned my fingers nubbing this one and only wish it lasted longer.
Now for the guess. It was a corona size. I really have no idea what it was but I will guess a Monte #3.
Thanks again Joel!


----------



## yourchoice

Cigarmark said:


> Time for my review and guess. This was a fine looking stick. The construction was nice and the smell was barnyard:dr. I choose to punch it. The pre-light was very nice, again I love that barnyard. The cigar was a little harsh for the first few draws but after that it was awesome. It picked up intensity at about the 1/2 way point and finished like a champ. I burned my fingers nubbing this one and only wish it lasted longer.
> Now for the guess. It was a corona size. I really have no idea what it was but I will guess a Monte #3.
> Thanks again Joel!


I thought something of that vitola would be a little tricky  Good guess but wrong! It was a Vegas Robaina Familiar from '04. I'm glad you enjoyed it.

Hope you enjoy the tag alongs too.


----------



## Cigarmark

yourchoice said:


> I thought something of that vitola would be a little tricky  Good guess but wrong! It was a Vegas Robaina Familiar from '04. I'm glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> Hope you enjoy the tag alongs too.


Crap, that was my second guess. I guess I'm not the man.


----------



## yourchoice

Got a chance to smoke my naked stick tonight. Review first:

Size: About 6 ¼ x 32ish

Presmoke: Nice barnyard smell, perfect predraw

Act 1: Some obvious “twang”, with a hint of citrus flavor first third. Mellow beginning overall, transitioning into a bit of spice after an inch or so. Still a citrus background.

Act 2: Real spiciness faded a bit as I approached the half way point, but still very good. Starting to taste a bit nutty (not in the Fat Bastard way )
Got a little past the half way point, and a bit of BANG again. Fun ride so far…me likey 

Act 3: A little past half way, it went out on me… Well, I have been taking my time with it. I really enjoy the thinner RG, but must be careful not to smoke it too quickly. Relight!
Continuing the spiciness as I get towards and past the last third point. Very entertaining smoke.

Overall: Thoroughly enjoyable. Something I would definitely consider picking up.

The Guess: Ugh. I’m going to have to base this solely on size… how about Por Larranaga Montecarlos?


----------



## newcigarz

hova45 said:


> Im the man:chk


Jose, Shipping Monday DC# 0306 3030 0003 5436 5384

Good Luck! :ss


----------



## SteveDMatt

I thought I was going to smoke my naked provided by B, "GrtndpwrflOZ" yesterday, but being at a party, I didn't think I would have the time to really enjoy it. So I sat on the back deck tonight to try and figure this puppy out even though bad weather was threatening.



















This is a robusto sized cigar that I thought was a Boli RC from first sight. Before determining my drink to go along with this stick, I decided to toast her up and see how strong it was. My initial draw was a bit bitter, so after a minute or 2 rest, I jumped back in and took a much smoother draw. At that point, I noticed a slight twang and a very little bit of spice, unlike the couple of Bolis I've had. Hoping it would pick up some, I went in a grabbed the bottle of Diego Samora Cuarenta Tres (43) and a glass of ice water.










It took a good inch or so into this smoke for it to kick up. The spice got a little more intense, but not enough to be either a Boli RC or a Rass IMO. At this point, this seems to be a medium bodied smoke that is a little young, but without the load of ammonia I was suspecting it to have for it's age. Now I'm leaning to a Cohiba Robusto.

So I smoke on. Very consistent somewhat earthy and somewhat spicy smoke. Other than a couple puffs that ended up being a little hot and bitter, it didn't change much after the change that happened about an inch in.










Being a relative newb to Habanos, I am offering my guess as the Cohiba robusto. It just didn't seem to have that Boli kick or the Rass spice. It does leave a number of other robustos out there, but since I have to make a guess, the Cohiba it is. My only real Cohiba experience is the Siglo II and VI which did seem a little stronger than this one, but it had Cohiba consistency.

Guess: Cohiba Robusto

So B, am I the man?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

Steve my friend....
*YOU'RE* not *THE MAN*
Sorry Bro, 
You're gonna have to sweat it out......
I will post the Band tonight when I get home.

As for my Stick [from JPA0741] I smoked it Saturday at Mahogany in Philly with my "Advisors. The size is what I believe to be a Corona Gorda. Very typical looking cigar.
I cut it, toasted it, and then lit it up. Not a problem.
No prelight draw. 
The smoke was very nice and alot of it.
Very Creamy, smooth.....A cigar I believe I have not had before......then how am I to figure out what it is?
It burned very nice and gave me NO problems whatsoever.
The flavors were consistant thru out and it was very enjoyable.

The final Verdict/Guess: Hoyo Epi #1

Now for the anticipation.
Also, I think we should just keep doing this.
I had a very good time with this "Mystery Stick"
and think we should all stay in the loop until we get a stick right.
Talk about going on forever...
Great "contest"

It's Monday:hn
B:ss


----------



## jpa0741

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Steve my friend....
> *YOU'RE* not *THE MAN*
> Sorry Bro,
> You're gonna have to sweat it out......
> I will post the Band tonight when I get home.
> 
> As for my Stick [from JPA0741] I smoked it Saturday at Mahogany in Philly with my "Advisors. The size is what I believe to be a Corona Gorda. Very typical looking cigar.
> I cut it, toasted it, and then lit it up. Not a problem.
> No prelight draw.
> The smoke was very nice and alot of it.
> Very Creamy, smooth.....A cigar I believe I have not had before......then how am I to figure out what it is?
> It burned very nice and gave me NO problems whatsoever.
> The flavors were consistant thru out and it was very enjoyable.
> 
> The final Verdict/Guess: Hoyo Epi #1
> 
> Now for the anticipation.
> Also, I think we should just keep doing this.
> I had a very good time with this "Mystery Stick"
> and think we should all stay in the loop until we get a stick right.
> Talk about going on forever...
> Great "contest"
> 
> It's Monday:hn
> B:ss


Sorry GrtndpwrflOZ your are also NOT da man. The stick I sent you was a Punch Punch. I am glad you enjoyed it.:tu


----------



## Quint

Well FlyerFan since you didn't attempt a 2nd guess :chk I'll have to reveal my mystery stick. It was a SLR Double Corona from 2002


----------



## FlyerFanX

Quint said:


> Well FlyerFan since you didn't attempt a 2nd guess :chk I'll have to reveal my mystery stick. It was a SLR Double Corona from 2002


That's what I was going to guess!!! :ss


----------



## newcigarz

Ok Got Kevin's Who's the Man cigar today. I will let this one rest a little before 
smoking. It suffered a little damage from the trip Hopefully it won't affect how it smokes.

Click for bigger pic!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

SteveDMatt said:


> I thought I was going to smoke my naked provided by B, "GrtndpwrflOZ" yesterday, but being at a party, I didn't think I would have the time to really enjoy it. So I sat on the back deck tonight to try and figure this puppy out even though bad weather was threatening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a robusto sized cigar that I thought was a Boli RC from first sight. Before determining my drink to go along with this stick, I decided to toast her up and see how strong it was. My initial draw was a bit bitter, so after a minute or 2 rest, I jumped back in and took a much smoother draw. At that point, I noticed a slight twang and a very little bit of spice, unlike the couple of Bolis I've had. Hoping it would pick up some, I went in a grabbed the bottle of Diego Samora Cuarenta Tres (43) and a glass of ice water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took a good inch or so into this smoke for it to kick up. The spice got a little more intense, but not enough to be either a Boli RC or a Rass IMO. At this point, this seems to be a medium bodied smoke that is a little young, but without the load of ammonia I was suspecting it to have for it's age. Now I'm leaning to a Cohiba Robusto.
> 
> So I smoke on. Very consistent somewhat earthy and somewhat spicy smoke. Other than a couple puffs that ended up being a little hot and bitter, it didn't change much after the change that happened about an inch in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a relative newb to Habanos, I am offering my guess as the Cohiba robusto. It just didn't seem to have that Boli kick or the Rass spice. It does leave a number of other robustos out there, but since I have to make a guess, the Cohiba it is. My only real Cohiba experience is the Siglo II and VI which did seem a little stronger than this one, but it had Cohiba consistency.
> 
> Guess: Cohiba Robusto
> 
> So B, am I the man?


NO....It was a RASS


----------



## SteveDMatt

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> NO....It was a RASS


Huh, it didn't seem as spicy as the other Rass I've had. May have been the sweet beverage that I had with it. Did it have any age?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

I actually do not know.
I acquired this before I knew to check the date.

But I tell ya what. The next unbanded RASS I send you I will make sure I know the date

B:ss


----------



## Quint

hova45 said:


> Whos the man?
> 
> :chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


bump.........


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

1. Quint => FlyerFanX 
2. FlyerFanX => Khubli 
3. Khubli => Burninator 
4. Burninator => JPA0741 
5. JPA0741 => GrtndpwrflOZ 
6. GrtndpwrflOZ => SteveDMatt 
7. SteveDMatt => Seanohue 
8. Seanohue => YourChoice 
9. YourChoice => CigarMark 
10. CigarMark => kjd2121
11. kjd2121 => Newcigarz
12. Newcigarz => hova45
13. hova45 => WAITING WAITING WAITING

7-31-07 9:38am


----------



## kjd2121

Cigarmark sent me a very nice package consisting of an Olivia Master Blends I that was 3+ years old, a VSG, and the unknown one.

I will get to the unbanded smoke this weekend. Thanks for the tag alongs.


----------



## kjd2121

newcigarz said:


> Ok Got Kevin's Who's the Man cigar today. I will let this one rest a little before
> smoking. It suffered a little damage from the trip Hopefully it won't affect how it smokes.
> 
> Click for bigger pic!


What kind of damage?? Let me know please as I may need to send out another. :tu:tu


----------



## newcigarz

kjd2121 said:


> What kind of damage?? Let me know please as I may need to send out another. :tu:tu


Hey Kevin, I rolled it over so you wouldn't see it. There was @ 3/4" crack that ran from under the cap. 
My main fear is that it will unravel when I cut it. But I thought it was worth a shot. :ss


----------



## kjd2121

I'll get you another in the mail. It may be a different one though. Go ahead and try to smoke that one and give us your thoughts.


----------



## newcigarz

kjd2121 said:


> I'll get you another in the mail. It may be a different one though. Go ahead and try to smoke that one and give us your thoughts.


Pm Sent.


----------



## yourchoice

hova45 said:


> Whos the man?
> 
> :chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


Evening Bump!


----------



## newcigarz

Ok so I smoked my Mystery cigar tonight. It was a well constructed cigar. Slightly softer at the foot but solid the rest of the way. I'm guessing at the size of @ 44 ring gauge and it seems to measure @ 6-3/8" in length. As I had said the cigar suffered a small crack of 3/4" From shipping. The crack ran from under the cap into the body of the cigar. Once clipped the cigar did not unravel, but there was a small area of the crack that my mouth did not cover.
It really did not seem to hinder how the cigar smoked so I continued. I have to say that I really was not prepared for what a strong smoke this was going to be. Slightly floral taste gave way to pure tobacco strength with hints of toast and pepper. 
The cigar burned perfectly. The strength increased as the cigar progressed and towards last 2/3 a tar flavor was prevelant even after multple purges. 
All said I enjoyed this smoke , but I think it needs some more humidor time.

Click for bigger pic!
[/QUOTE]

Ok, Now based on smoking this cigar and my limited CC experience, along with some reviews I have read on similar sized cigars. My guess would be:

Romeo y Julieta Cazadores


----------



## kjd2121

newcigarz said:


> Ok so I smoked my Mystery cigar tonight. It was a well constructed cigar. Slightly softer at the foot but solid the rest of the way. I'm guessing at the size of @ 44 ring gauge and it seems to measure @ 6-3/8" in length. As I had said the cigar suffered a small crack of 3/4" From shipping. The crack ran from under the cap into the body of the cigar. Once clipped the cigar did not unravel, but there was a small area of the crack that my mouth did not cover.
> It really did not seem to hinder how the cigar smoked so I continued. I have to say that I really was not prepared for what a strong smoke this was going to be. Slightly floral taste gave way to pure tobacco strength with hints of toast and pepper.
> The cigar burned perfectly. The strength increased as the cigar progressed and towards last 2/3 a tar flavor was prevelant even after multple purges.
> All said I enjoyed this smoke , but I think it needs some more humidor time.
> 
> Click for bigger pic!


Ok, Now based on smoking this cigar and my limited CC experience, along with some reviews I have read on similar sized cigars. My guess would be:

 Romeo y Julieta Cazadores[/quote]

WOW - WE HAVE A WINNER - RyJ Cazadore '06'

You guessed exactly right. These smokes are one of my favorites as I love the straight forward nutty taste and the strength.

I hereby deem you - DA MAN


----------



## JCK

Congrats Tony !


----------



## FlyerFanX

Nice job newcigarz!!! :tu:bl:tu


----------



## Cigarmark

Way to go! 
You da man!!!:chk:chk


----------



## newcigarz

kjd2121 said:


> WOW - WE HAVE A WINNER - RyJ Cazadore '06'
> 
> You guessed exactly right. These smokes are one of my favorites as I love the straight forward nutty taste and the strength.
> 
> I hereby deem you - DA MAN


Yeah Baby! I'm the Man! Thanks Kevin for the opportunity to smoke that great cigar!


----------



## JCK

lol.. real men don't shout in Pink.


----------



## newcigarz

khubli said:


> lol.. real men don't shout in Pink.


 I don't know what you're talking about Ji :r


----------



## JCK

ummmm ... GO BIG BLUE !


----------



## SteveDMatt

Hell of a job Tony. But we all knew you were the man anyhow.


----------



## yourchoice

yourchoice said:


> The Guess: Ugh. I'm going to have to base this solely on size&#8230; how about Por Larranaga Montecarlos?


I'm still wondering if I'm da man. Yoo Hoo, Sean - o - Hue!!!


----------



## hova45

i got newcigaz mystery cigar with some company since is was naked...:chk:chk


----------



## JCK

FlyerFanX said:


> Khubli - coming atcha!
> 
> DC 0306 3030 0001 8687 2395
> 
> Enjoy and good luck!


Tonight's the night I put Jim's Blind Stick to the test. The cigar looked unfamiliar to me other than looking like a cigar, so I matched it up against what I had in my humidors. In terms of ring gauge and length it resembled nothing that I had...

hmmmm... maybe this is cheating, but I'd like to consider it utilizing available resources, I referred to my handy MRN. I matched up the size and think that I have a Vitola 408 - 42 rg x 135mm length.

This is an interesting Vitola number and I learned something about this. Just about every cigar in the Vitola 408 was discontinued in the 80's. There was one that was still in production in 2002, but rare. That is the H.Upmann Short Corona.

The only thing that I could find that is in regular production is the Fonseca Cosacos. I referenced the tasting notes and smoked the cigar in the evening.










Pre-Light Aroma - mild tobaccos and sweet herbs
Pre-Light Draw - on the firm side.
Construction/Apperance - spottled wrapper, uniform construction, medium firmness.

Initial Impression after lighting - Mild tobacco, subtle floral flavors with a woody finish.
The firmness of the draw makes this a good sipping cigar for me.

First half: Does not change much from the initial impression except for some herbal notes. Mild/Medium body

Halfway point: Tobacco flavors yield to some hints of nuts and vanilla bean. This reminds me of some Hoyo Epi 2's that I smoked recently. The sweet herbal notes are still the predominant characteristics in flavor.

Last Half: Finished as the smoke was at the halfway point. A very enjoyable cigar.

Thanks Jim for something I don't recognize!

Knowing that this isn't a Hoyo Vitola fthat I could find from initial research. I have to go with my initial thoughts..................


----------



## jpa0741

Ok here is my shot at being the man. I just finished my mystery stick from burninator.

Size-around a 5x42
Construction- looked perfect to me, clipped perfect.
Pre light draw- A little tight. Didn't really taste much.

It started pretty uneventful, maybe some leather woody flavor. It got much better 1/3 way into it when it got a sweet tobacco taste. By the end of it I was enjoying it so much I didn't want to let it go.

After all was said and done it was a pretty nice smoke. Thanks for giving me the chance to try this burinator.

Before I ever lit it I thought for sure it was a Bolivar PC. But after smoking it did not taste like the few that I have had, unless it had some age on it that mine did not. So for my final guess I am going to go with the
*Punch - Petit Coronas Del Punch.*


----------



## newcigarz

khubli said:


> Knowing that this isn't a Hoyo Vitola fthat I could find from initial research. I have to go with my initial thoughts..................


Great Review Ji. Good Luck! :tu


----------



## FlyerFanX

khubli said:


> Tonight's the night I put Jim's Blind Stick to the test. The cigar looked unfamiliar to me other than looking like a cigar, so I matched it up against what I had in my humidors. In terms of ring gauge and length it resembled nothing that I had...
> 
> hmmmm... maybe this is cheating, but I'd like to consider it utilizing available resources, I referred to my handy MRN. I matched up the size and think that I have a Vitola 408 - 42 rg x 135mm length.
> 
> This is an interesting Vitola number and I learned something about this. Just about every cigar in the Vitola 408 was discontinued in the 80's. There was one that was still in production in 2002, but rare. That is the H.Upmann Short Corona.
> 
> The only thing that I could find that is in regular production is the Fonseca Cosacos. I referenced the tasting notes and smoked the cigar in the evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-Light Aroma - mild tobaccos and sweet herbs
> Pre-Light Draw - on the firm side.
> Construction/Apperance - spottled wrapper, uniform construction, medium firmness.
> 
> Initial Impression after lighting - Mild tobacco, subtle floral flavors with a woody finish.
> The firmness of the draw makes this a good sipping cigar for me.
> 
> First half: Does not change much from the initial impression except for some herbal notes. Mild/Medium body
> 
> Halfway point: Tobacco flavors yield to some hints of nuts and vanilla bean. This reminds me of some Hoyo Epi 2's that I smoked recently. The sweet herbal notes are still the predominant characteristics in flavor.
> 
> Last Half: Finished as the smoke was at the halfway point. A very enjoyable cigar.
> 
> Thanks Jim for something I don't recognize!
> 
> Knowing that this isn't a Hoyo Vitola fthat I could find from initial research. I have to go with my initial thoughts..................


Great review and some nice research Ji.

And guess what....

*YOU ARE *not *THE MAN!!!*

That was a San Cristóbal de La Habana Oficios. You did well - perhaps what threw you off a bit is the actual size is 43 X 135 mm.

Here's a small write up on it:

This new release is one of three new cigars for the brand. While all three were once exclusive members of the San Cristobal de la Habana V Anniversary Humidor, because of their success Habanos released them as individual stars. The cigar is marked by creamy notes of coffee, nuts, cocoa and vanilla with a warm spicy backbone. A must have for any serious smoker.

I'm glad you enjoyed it Ji.


----------



## burninator

jpa0741 said:


> Ok here is my shot at being the man. I just finished my mystery stick from burninator.
> 
> Size-around a 5x42
> Construction- looked perfect to me, clipped perfect.
> Pre light draw- A little tight. Didn't really taste much.
> 
> It started pretty uneventful, maybe some leather woody flavor. It got much better 1/3 way into it when it got a sweet tobacco taste. By the end of it I was enjoying it so much I didn't want to let it go.
> 
> After all was said and done it was a pretty nice smoke. Thanks for giving me the chance to try this burinator.
> 
> Before I ever lit it I thought for sure it was a Bolivar PC. But after smoking it did not taste like the few that I have had, unless it had some age on it that mine did not. So for my final guess I am going to go with the
> *Punch - Petit Coronas Del Punch.*


Good guess, but no. I haven't tried that particular smoke, so I'm not sure how it compares to this one. Care to take another stab, or shall I spoil it for you?


----------



## JCK

FlyerFanX said:


> Great review and some nice research Ji.
> 
> And guess what....
> 
> *YOU ARE *not *THE MAN!!!*
> 
> That was a San Cristóbal de La Habana Oficios. You did well - perhaps what threw you off a bit is the actual size is 43 X 135 mm.
> 
> Here's a small write up on it:
> 
> This new release is one of three new cigars for the brand. While all three were once exclusive members of the San Cristobal de la Habana V Anniversary Humidor, because of their success Habanos released them as individual stars. The cigar is marked by creamy notes of coffee, nuts, cocoa and vanilla with a warm spicy backbone. A must have for any serious smoker.
> 
> I'm glad you enjoyed it Ji.


Thanks Jim !

I did enjoy the stick very much. !! I'll keep my eyes open for it in the future. That Oficios really smoked well if it's a new release, only to get better. The notes of vanilla, nuts and coffee threw me off of the Fonseca momentarily, but I couldn't place it on anything else. !


----------



## Seanohue

yourchoice said:


> Got a chance to smoke my naked stick tonight. Review first:
> 
> Size: About 6 ¼ x 32ish
> 
> Presmoke: Nice barnyard smell, perfect predraw
> 
> Act 1: Some obvious "twang", with a hint of citrus flavor first third. Mellow beginning overall, transitioning into a bit of spice after an inch or so. Still a citrus background.
> 
> Act 2: Real spiciness faded a bit as I approached the half way point, but still very good. Starting to taste a bit nutty (not in the Fat Bastard way )
> Got a little past the half way point, and a bit of BANG again. Fun ride so far&#8230;me likey
> 
> Act 3: A little past half way, it went out on me&#8230; Well, I have been taking my time with it. I really enjoy the thinner RG, but must be careful not to smoke it too quickly. Relight!
> Continuing the spiciness as I get towards and past the last third point. Very entertaining smoke.
> 
> Overall: Thoroughly enjoyable. Something I would definitely consider picking up.
> 
> The Guess: Ugh. I'm going to have to base this solely on size&#8230; how about Por Larranaga Montecarlos?


YOU THE MAN JOEL!!!! Congrats :tu


----------



## newcigarz

Seanohue said:


> YOU THE MAN JOEL!!!! Congrats :tu


Way to go Joel! :tu


----------



## hova45

newcigarz said:


> Way to go Joel! :tu


This is the mystery stick that I got from newcigarz.

It was a creamy cinnamony stick in the begining after the half way point it was sort of bland I did nub it though it was a good mild smoke.

I thought it was a HDM Epicure no.2
But my guess it is a RASS


----------



## newcigarz

hova45 said:


> I thought it was a HDM Epicure no.2
> But my guess it is a RASS


Sorry to Say Jose that You are Not the Man. ( at least in respect to your guess that is  )

The cigar probably needs some Humidor time, because they can be really flavorful. If you get any more of these put them away and forget about them 
for awhile.

The cigar I sent you was a ERDM Choix Supreme.


----------



## hova45

newcigarz said:


> Sorry to Say Jose that You are Not the Man. ( at least in respect to your guess that is  )
> 
> The cigar probably needs some Humidor time, because they can be really flavorful. If you get any more of these put them away and forget about them
> for awhile.
> 
> The cigar I sent you was a ERDM Choix Supreme.


it was a great experience never had one before but I would buy some for my morning coffee and smoke.


----------



## burninator

newcigarz said:


> Sorry to Say Jose that You are Not the Man. ( at least in respect to your guess that is  )
> 
> The cigar probably needs some Humidor time, because they can be really flavorful. If you get any more of these put them away and forget about them
> for awhile.
> 
> The cigar I sent you was a ERDM Choix Supreme.


:dr Love 'em


----------



## burninator

I smoked my mystery stick from Khubli this evening. It was a short smoke (you know me well ) with a fabulous wrapper just on the dark side of medium brown. Compared to my marevas, it was a bit shorter and a bit thinner. Maybe around 38-40 rg.

I went into this with some preconceptions based on the size, but I tried not to let that color the experience. I will say, though, that the flavors that met me were about what I expected for the cigar I thought I had. The draw was tight (thanks for the heads up, Ji), but there was no shortage of smoke. Immediately, the flavor was strong. I got a woody spice that reminded me a lot of a Hoyo du Roi I smoked a while back. The flavor was consistent, without much transition. Going into the second third, I tasted a sweetness in the background, but that earthy wood flavor never relented. In the final third, a distinct grassy flavor opened and became the papery flavor that has become my favorite in a cigar.

I paired this cigar with a tall glass of sweet tea because....well I pair everything with a glass of sweet tea. 

My guess, based on the size, past experience, and reviews I've read is going to have to be a *Hoyo du Depute*.


----------



## newcigarz

burninator said:


> My guess, based on the size, past experience, and reviews I've read is going to have to be a *Hoyo du Depute*.


Nice review Jason, Good Luck! :tu


----------



## mikeyj23

hova45 said:


> Whos the man?
> 
> :chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


Since this, by my estimation, is still unanswered - I'm DA MAN!


----------



## yourchoice

Seanohue said:


> YOU THE MAN JOEL!!!! Congrats :tu





newcigarz said:


> Way to go Joel! :tu


WOOT! Truth be told, that size cigar is pretty unique, at least where I looked.


----------



## jpa0741

burninator said:


> Good guess, but no. I haven't tried that particular smoke, so I'm not sure how it compares to this one. Care to take another stab, or shall I spoil it for you?


How about a El Rey Del Mundo - Petit Coronas:tu


----------



## JCK

burninator said:


> I smoked my mystery stick from Khubli this evening. It was a short smoke (you know me well ) with a fabulous wrapper just on the dark side of medium brown. Compared to my marevas, it was a bit shorter and a bit thinner. Maybe around 38-40 rg.
> 
> I went into this with some preconceptions based on the size, but I tried not to let that color the experience. I will say, though, that the flavors that met me were about what I expected for the cigar I thought I had. The draw was tight (thanks for the heads up, Ji), but there was no shortage of smoke. Immediately, the flavor was strong. I got a woody spice that reminded me a lot of a Hoyo du Roi I smoked a while back. The flavor was consistent, without much transition. Going into the second third, I tasted a sweetness in the background, but that earthy wood flavor never relented. In the final third, a distinct grassy flavor opened and became the papery flavor that has become my favorite in a cigar.
> 
> I paired this cigar with a tall glass of sweet tea because....well I pair everything with a glass of sweet tea.
> 
> My guess, based on the size, past experience, and reviews I've read is going to have to be a *Hoyo du Depute*.


Jason,

That is indeed a great guess based on the woody flavors you noted, but unfortunately it was not a Hoyo.

It's a RyJ Tubo #3 from Nov 05. You're still the man in my book however.


----------



## burninator

khubli said:


> Jason,
> 
> That is indeed a great guess based on the woody flavors you noted, but unfortunately it was not a Hoyo.
> 
> It's a RyJ Tubo #3 from Nov 05. You're still the man in my book however.


Such a good looking stick for a tubo. Thanks for the opportunity to smoke this. I enjoyed it tremendously. 



jpa0741 said:


> How about a El Rey Del Mundo - Petit Coronas:tu


You're getting warmer.


----------



## burninator

mikeyj23 said:


> Since this, by my estimation, is still unanswered - I'm DA MAN!


mikey, don't you have something you'd like to ask us?


----------



## mikeyj23

burninator said:


> mikey, don't you have something you'd like to ask us?


Holy crustaceans, Batman, looks like I lost track of this thread! PM has been sent to hova45, so it looks like the question of the hour is...

*Hoo is da **** sapien??*​


----------



## newcigarz

kjd2121 said:


> I hereby deem you - DA MAN


Kevin felt bad that the cigar he sent me arrived damaged and he also wanted to 
test me again. So he sent me another naked smoke.
I will post pics and my guess after I get back from vaca. 
Thanks Kevin.

Now back to our normally scheduled program. Anyone gonna answer Mike?


----------



## gvarsity

I guess I'll step up and admit I'M DA MAN! 




err da **** sapien


----------



## kjd2121

CIGARMARK sent me a nice unbanded specimen. As I searched through my stash to find a similar sized cigar I came upon 2 different brands matching the unknown. We'll get to that later.

Friday afternoon around 4:00 I proceeded to mix up a Gin & Tonic and head out into the 102 degree furnace of a backyard. Luckily there is a pool with a chair in about 2-3 feet of water.

The cigar was light brown with a very smooth wrapper. It had a slight box press which I determined came from a dress box. After clipping and lighting I immediately noticed the initial puffs were somewhat harsh. I patiently puffed to the 1/4 mark and at that point the smoke smoothed out considerably and a vanilla sweet taste became evident. The ash was a nice light gray with black stripes. The ash was also very grainy, like tiny bumps all over. The strength increased after 1/3 - 1/2. I won't try to describe any fancy tastes except to say that it was smooth and continued to be somewhat sweet throughout the smoke and not overly complex. Towards the 3/4 mark the vanilla taste kicked in pretty strong and lasted to the end. Needless to say I nubbed the cigar. I liked this cigar very much and wouldn't hesitate to buy a box if I maybe haven't already - guessing.

Here's some more info on the setting -

Friday 4:00pm
Sirius Satellite radio - Buzzsaw
Gin & Tonic
Doesn't get much better than this -





































Sorry there aren't photos of the cigar, but with a wet Rottweiler constantly in and out of the pool I didnt want to risk the camera getting wet.

So in the end I found that this cigar matched - in size - both the Bolivar Royal Corona and the RASS that I have in my cooler.

And I'll go out on a limb here and say the the mystery cigar was a '06' RASS.


----------



## Cigarmark

kjd2121 said:


> CIGARMARK sent me a nice unbanded specimen. As I searched through my stash to find a similar sized cigar I came upon 2 different brands matching the unknown. We'll get to that later.
> 
> Friday afternoon around 4:00 I proceeded to mix up a Gin & Tonic and head out into the 102 degree furnace of a backyard. Luckily there is a pool with a chair in about 2-3 feet of water.
> 
> The cigar was light brown with a very smooth wrapper. It had a slight box press which I determined came from a dress box. After clipping and lighting I immediately noticed the initial puffs were somewhat harsh. I patiently puffed to the 1/4 mark and at that point the smoke smoothed out considerably and a vanilla sweet taste became evident. The ash was a nice light gray with black stripes. The ash was also very grainy, like tiny bumps all over. The strength increased after 1/3 - 1/2. I won't try to describe any fancy tastes except to say that it was smooth and continued to be somewhat sweet throughout the smoke and not overly complex. Towards the 3/4 mark the vanilla taste kicked in pretty strong and lasted to the end. Needless to say I nubbed the cigar. I liked this cigar very much and wouldn't hesitate to buy a box if I maybe haven't already - guessing.
> 
> Here's some more info on the setting -
> 
> Friday 4:00pm
> Sirius Satellite radio - Buzzsaw
> Gin & Tonic
> Doesn't get much better than this -
> 
> Sorry there aren't photos of the cigar, but with a wet Rottweiler constantly in and out of the pool I didnt want to risk the camera getting wet.
> 
> So in the end I found that this cigar matched - in size - both the Bolivar Royal Corona and the RASS that I have in my cooler.
> 
> And I'll go out on a limb here and say the the mystery cigar was a '06' RASS.


Looks like an awesome place to sit and enjoy a...........

Boli RC, 06. Should have gone with the other guess. So, sorry to say, 
you're *not* the man. Glad you liked the stick. I do think they need to rest a bit longer.


----------



## kjd2121

Cigarmark said:


> Looks like an awesome place to sit and enjoy a...........
> 
> Boli RC, 06. Should have gone with the other guess. So, sorry to say,
> you're *not* the man. Glad you liked the stick. I do think they need to rest a bit longer.


Too funny, Immediately after smoking your stick I lit up one of my Boli RC's and they tasted worlds apart. The ash was different as well. WTF????

:al:al


----------



## Cigarmark

kjd2121 said:


> Too funny, Immediately after smoking your stick I lit up one of my Boli RC's and they tasted worlds apart. The ash was different as well. WTF????
> 
> :al:al


:chk


----------



## Cubatobaco

I'm ready....


----------



## burninator

Cubatobaco said:


> I'm ready....


Are you?


----------



## Quint

Where are we with this does it need a kick start ???


----------



## burninator

Quint said:


> Where are we with this does it need a kick start ???


It seems that Cubatobaco is ready.


----------



## Quint

gvarsity said:


> I guess I'll step up and admit I'M DA MAN!
> 
> 
> 
> err da **** sapien


I think gvarsity was the last "I'm the man request" We should be waiting for him to ask the question " Who's Da man"


----------



## gvarsity

I was supposed to have gotten one from mikeyj23. He pm'd me saying he wait to send one out until he got his and never heard anything again. Sorry I forgot about it and didn't follow up after that. To get it rolling again I'll still say the magic words...


WHO DA MAN??


----------



## Quint

gvarsity said:


> I was supposed to have gotten one from mikeyj23. He pm'd me saying he wait to send one out until he got his and never heard anything again. Sorry I forgot about it and didn't follow up after that. To get it rolling again I'll still say the magic words...
> 
> WHO DA MAN??


Since you were expecting a smoke and didn't get one send me your Addy. I'll send out a mysterious smoke for you to review and we can continue.
:ss


----------



## Quint

Stick is going out on the morrow to gvarsity...be afraid be very afraid :cb


----------



## Quint

On its way :ss


# 0103 8555 7491 3881 2732


----------



## FlyerFanX

Can we get in for a second round???

:ss


----------



## Quint

FlyerFanX said:


> Can we get in for a second round???
> 
> :ss


Absa-tutely just need to wait for somebody to ask "WHO"S DA MAN !!!!"
which in this case will be gvarsity when he's ready.


----------



## gvarsity

gvarsity said:


> I was supposed to have gotten one from mikeyj23. He pm'd me saying he wait to send one out until he got his and never heard anything again. Sorry I forgot about it and didn't follow up after that. To get it rolling again I'll still say the magic words...
> 
> *WHO DA MAN??*


*WHO DA MAN??*

:ss:chk:ss


----------



## gvarsity

Got Quints mystery cigar to review and identify. I'll try to have that wrapped up this weekend. I also received proof of Quints serious gorilla math skills.
Somehow a 
CAO MX2 Robusto
Perdomo 1991 ESV Robusto
ITSF Maduro Toro 
Don Tomas Interlude Tubo
Showed up along with the mystery smoke.

Thank you. Thank you. :dr

Still I'm having a problem because no one has pm'd with an addy so I can send anything out. So I will ask again....


Who's Da Man????!!!!

Step up and be recognized. Send me an addy via pm.... Lets get this ball rolling!


----------



## SteveDMatt

Well, I guess I've given enough time for someone new to step up. I'll take my second stab at this since my first attempt was a failure (I wasn't the man.)

PM sent


----------



## gvarsity

Ok sorry about the small delay. My life got away from me yesterday. It's on it's way. Thanks for playing SteveDMatt! 0103 8555 7492 6802 9499 0046 0000 1050 8318


----------



## SteveDMatt

Knowing that mine is on the way, I guess I can now say:

Who's da Man?


----------



## gvarsity

Ok here goes. The review of the mystery stick from Quint. 

5x42
Honey/Carmel Brown
nice construction, no soft spots, smells yummy. 
cut with a v-cutter. Cut clean no bits.
Beverage was a two hearted ale from Bells brewery.

Had to use a torch to light seeing I was sitting on a terrace by the lake. 80 degrees with a nice breeze off the lake.

Lit quickly and evenly. Burned a little uneven needed 2-3 touch ups over the course of the smoke but I also got a little distracted. 

Smoke. Tons. Lots of big billowing smoke. 

Flavor consistent pretty much from the beginning to end. But that could be my unsophisticated palate. Was fantastic. Nice full flavor, some spice, a little nutty a little sweet. It had a aroma I have never had before in a cigar. In fact it was unlike any cigar I have had including Cubans. It had this floral aroma taste that took me back to being at my grandmothers house. This puppy was pretty strong too. I had a bit of a buzz going by the end. 

What was it? I initially narrowed it down to three guesses. Punch Coronation, Cohiba Siglo II or the Por Larrañaga Petit Corona.

The Verdict: Por Larrañaga Petit Corona 

Based on the fact I ran into a description that said "decidedly floral hint to the aroma. This velvety cigar is rich in flavor without being either overwhelming or harsh. Quite unique." 

Great cigar. Thank you very much Quint for this yummy and unique smoke whatever it was. (and thanks for the stowaways)


----------



## SteveDMatt

I received my package from gvarsity today. Along with the unbanded, he also included 4 other very nice smokes. 
I will likely get to this stick sometime this weekend. Very much looking forward to it.

In the meantime, Who's the man?


----------



## wayner123

SteveDMatt said:


> I received my package from gvarsity today. Along with the unbanded, he also included 4 other very nice smokes.
> I will likely get to this stick sometime this weekend. Very much looking forward to it.
> 
> In the meantime, Who's the man?


I'm da man, I'll be your huckleberry :cb


----------



## SteveDMatt

wayner123 said:


> I'm da man, I'll be your huckleberry :cb


Ok fine sir, this will go out tomrrow.

0103 8555 7492 7119 6300


----------



## wayner123

SteveDMatt said:


> Ok fine sir, this will go out tomrrow.
> 
> 0103 8555 7492 7119 6300


Ok, since mine is going out now, my question comes to you all










P.S. If you can guess what movie this is from and his character's name, I'll send a special cigar along to keep this one company


----------



## newcigarz

wayner123 said:


> Ok, since mine is going out now, my question comes to you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. If you can guess what movie this is from and his character's name, I'll send a special cigar along to keep this one company


I'm the man. And that is Sho'Nuff from The Last Dragon.


----------



## wayner123

newcigarz said:


> I'm the man. And that is Sho'Nuff from The Last Dragon.


Awesome!! I guess that was easier to answer than I thought. PM me your address and I'll package it up. Thanks.


----------



## newcigarz

wayner123 said:


> Awesome!! I guess that was easier to answer than I thought. PM me your address and I'll package it up. Thanks.


 PM sent!


----------



## SteveDMatt

So I pulled out the cigar that Gvarsity sent to me and decided to give it a shot today. It was about 4.75 inches with a RG of about 40-42. It was a little lumpy and veiny but had a pretty triple cap. I punched the cap and toasted the foot. 

The first draw was very nice and had a great little cuban flavor, but was a little tight. So I decide to cut the cap instead to try to increase the draw. It helped a little, but the draw was still tight. The flavor was fairly mild with some nice earthy flavors. After a nose exhale, I did notice a very small amount of spice. The flavors stayed pretty consistent trough the first half, but the burn became uneven. I evened it out and began to plug away. The draw is still tight and because of the uneven burn, I will assume this was a little moist.

The second half of this cigar did pick up a little, maybe to a medium. The flavors remained pretty consistent with a little extra spice through the second half. Once again the burn was uneven, so I did some more evening up and continued to enjoy this cigar, except for the tight draw.

Based on my limited cuban experience, I would have to guess that this is a RyJ #3. It fit the bill of size and RG and did remind me of the couple other RyJ's that I've had. I would also guess that it was in the younger category. It had some ammonia smell, but never enough to become cumbersome.

So Bob, am I the man? (not very confident)


----------



## wayner123

newcigarz said:


> I'm the man. And that is Sho'Nuff from The Last Dragon.


newcigarz, here is your confirmation no: 0306 3030 0001 7672 0934


----------



## newcigarz

Mine is on its way. So Who's the Man


----------



## wayner123

OK,

So I am going to review the stick that SteveDMatt sent. He actually sent this one and a few others. Namely a 5 Vegas Miami that I am very anxious to try. I have never done a review anywhere before, so here it goes:

Looks: The stick was around 42RG and about 5" long. It had a very slick wrapper, and almost perfect triple cap construction. 

Pre light Draw: I got a good taste of hay/twang and bit of leather. The pull was tight and this did not change throughout the whole smoke.

Smoking: The 1st quarter was not eventful at all. But after about 1/2" it started to com across as very leathery. I couldn't taste much else. This continued for another inch or so. I had a problem with the smoke as there was a small rip near the cap and I had to place my lips over it to get a good pull. The second 3rd was a bit of spice but mostly a leather taste came across. The ash was holding well and was fluffy white. The last 3rd had the most flavor and I could get half spice half leather. I had to put it out with a little over an inch to go as it burned too hot and began to run.

Conclusions: The construction was top notch (except for the rip near the cap). The pull was a bit tight throughout and I was never blowing out loads of smoke. I may have needed to let it dry out some more, but I was anxious to smoke it. It seemed a bit too wet.

My Guess: I think it was a new Montecristo #4, however I wouldn't be surprised if it was a Cohiba Siglo II.


----------



## gvarsity

SteveDMatt said:


> So I pulled out the cigar that Gvarsity sent to me and decided to give it a shot today. It was about 4.75 inches with a RG of about 40-42. It was a little lumpy and veiny but had a pretty triple cap. I punched the cap and toasted the foot.
> 
> The first draw was very nice and had a great little cuban flavor, but was a little tight. So I decide to cut the cap instead to try to increase the draw. It helped a little, but the draw was still tight. The flavor was fairly mild with some nice earthy flavors. After a nose exhale, I did notice a very small amount of spice. The flavors stayed pretty consistent trough the first half, but the burn became uneven. I evened it out and began to plug away. The draw is still tight and because of the uneven burn, I will assume this was a little moist.
> 
> The second half of this cigar did pick up a little, maybe to a medium. The flavors remained pretty consistent with a little extra spice through the second half. Once again the burn was uneven, so I did some more evening up and continued to enjoy this cigar, except for the tight draw.
> 
> Based on my limited cuban experience, I would have to guess that this is a RyJ #3. It fit the bill of size and RG and did remind me of the couple other RyJ's that I've had. I would also guess that it was in the younger category. It had some ammonia smell, but never enough to become cumbersome.
> 
> So Bob, am I the man? (not very confident)


Missed the post sorry about the delay in responding. Nope I wish I had some RyJs to send you. It was a Quintero y Hermano Londres Extra. Sorry you had some draw problems. I have had this in my humidor for a good six months. A yummy little cigar. Thanks for playing.


----------



## SteveDMatt

wayner123 said:


> OK,
> 
> So I am going to review the stick that SteveDMatt sent. He actually sent this one and a few others. Namely a 5 Vegas Miami that I am very anxious to try. I have never done a review anywhere before, so here it goes:
> 
> Looks: The stick was around 42RG and about 5" long. It had a very slick wrapper, and almost perfect triple cap construction.
> 
> Pre light Draw: I got a good taste of hay/twang and bit of leather. The pull was tight and this did not change throughout the whole smoke.
> 
> Smoking: The 1st quarter was not eventful at all. But after about 1/2" it started to com across as very leathery. I couldn't taste much else. This continued for another inch or so. I had a problem with the smoke as there was a small rip near the cap and I had to place my lips over it to get a good pull. The second 3rd was a bit of spice but mostly a leather taste came across. The ash was holding well and was fluffy white. The last 3rd had the most flavor and I could get half spice half leather. I had to put it out with a little over an inch to go as it burned too hot and began to run.
> 
> Conclusions: The construction was top notch (except for the rip near the cap). The pull was a bit tight throughout and I was never blowing out loads of smoke. I may have needed to let it dry out some more, but I was anxious to smoke it. It seemed a bit too wet.
> 
> My Guess: I think it was a new Montecristo #4, however I wouldn't be surprised if it was a Cohiba Siglo II.


Good review. Sorry about your draw problems. This cigar was at 67% for quite a while in my main humidor.

This was actually a RyJ PC from 2001. Thank for trying to be the man, but....

Hope you like the 5 Vegas Miami.


----------



## SteveDMatt

newcigarz said:


> Mine is on its way. So Who's the Man


bump

Been a long time. Have a review Tony? Anyone else going to try to be the man?


----------



## bobarian

I've learned alot from these Blind tastings, so I guess I will take a shot.

I'm Da Man!!!:ss


----------



## newcigarz

bobarian said:


> I've learned alot from these Blind tastings, so I guess I will take a shot.
> 
> I'm Da Man!!!:ss


Sorry it took so long :ss
Going out tommorow

DC # 0306 3030 0003 5436 5667


----------



## bobarian

newcigarz said:


> Sorry it took so long :ss
> Going out tommorow
> 
> DC # 0306 3030 0003 5436 5667


OK, my turn...
WHO'S DA MAN???


----------



## wayner123

bobarian said:


> OK, my turn...
> WHO'S DA MAN???


I am da man!


----------



## bobarian

wayner123 said:


> I am da man!


Coming at you Wayne. DC#9101785091401360253133:ss


----------



## wayner123

bobarian said:


> Coming at you Wayne. DC#9101785091401360253133:ss


Great!!!

I still have not seen some of the reviews of others. I would like to see those guesses as well!!

Oh well,

WHO'S DA MAN!!??


----------



## bobarian

OMFG!!Tonite I had the pleasure of smoking the unbanded beauty that newcigarz sent(along with a couple of freeloaders that I have not tried). Thanks Bro!!

I now know what Wayne and Garth felt like. "I AM NOT WORTHY"

A beautiful 5 3/4 x 42 Corona(?) Luscious Kraft caramel colored wrapper, wonderful aroma. After I punched it I just sat and stared at it for several minutes! It was almost ashame to waste this wonderful stick on my noob palate. Prelight draw was a bit woody and a little on the "free" side. I lit it up and the first few draw brought out HUGE clouds of aromatic white smoke. The second hand smoke was pure heaven. Now I never inhale second hand smoke but I couldnt stop just letting the smoke roll out of my mouth and inhaling! Great woodsy, tobacco flavors. For me this was something special, this is what every cigar hope to be. Pure nirvana!
I smoked this down to the nub and every bit was just as good as the first draw! Not even a hint of harshness or bitterness on the tongue. This may be the best smoke I have ever had! :ss

I've run out of adjectives, so now on to my guess. The size kind of threw me off. I measured carefully and this was longer than the typical corona, a full 5 3/4. I really have no clue, but I know I must have more!

My guess Juan Lopez Corona? Thankyou for truly great experience!
:chk:chk:chk:chk​


----------



## newcigarz

bobarian said:


> My guess Juan Lopez Corona?


Bob, Sounds like you enjoyed that smoke. However I'm sorry to inform you that you are not the man.

Good Guess on the JL Corona. But what you had there was an

'00 Sancho Panza Corona.

Technically according to MRN both the JL and the SP 
are 5-5/8. I had a few of these from '00 and they have all been outstanding. 
:tu


----------



## newcigarz

wayner123 said:


> I still have not seen some of the reviews of others. I would like to see those guesses as well!!


Wayne I'm sorry I know I owe you a guess on the smoke that you sent me. 
The next day above freezing here in CT  and I'm going to fire that puppy up.


----------



## bobarian

newcigarz said:


> Bob, Sounds like you enjoyed that smoke. However I'm sorry to inform you that you are not the man.
> 
> Good Guess on the JL Corona. But what you had there was an
> 
> '00 Sancho Panza Corona.
> 
> Technically according to MRN both the JL and the SP
> are 5-5/8. I had a few of these from '00 and they have all been outstanding.
> :tu


Wow bro, thanks so much for letting me have such a great experience. I have an 01 SP Corona resting that was recently gifted to me, but it is much darker as are the new Bacchileres. Thanks for letting me play! I dont think I will ever forget that smoke!:ss


----------



## rack04

wayner123 said:


> WHO'S DA MAN!!??


I've sat idle long enough. I'm Da Man!!!


----------



## wayner123

rack04 said:


> I've sat idle long enough. I'm Da Man!!!


Just PM me your address


----------



## rack04

PM Sent.


----------



## rack04

WHO'S DA MAN!!??


----------



## wayner123

Well I got in bobarian's sticks on Friday. He sent two!! Thanks so much. Now I get two chances to be da man. 

I fired one of them up that night. It was slender than most petite corona's with a darker wrapper. The wrapper looked to be coming off, but it was intact, however the cap had gotten partially removed during shipping. Oh well, I lit that bad boy up.

I won't go into great detail, as the smoke only lasted 20 minutes. But it definitely had a kick to it. I wouldn't say it was spice or twang of a CC, but more of a bite that one might experience with pipe tobacco. I found the smoke enjoyable, but no real "flavors" came through. Mostly just pure tobacco with a hint of hay. 

I am going to take a guess and say it was a Los Statos de Luxe Delirios.


----------



## bobarian

wayner123 said:


> Well I got in bobarian's sticks on Friday. He sent two!! Thanks so much. Now I get two chances to be da man.
> 
> I fired one of them up that night. It was slender than most petite corona's with a darker wrapper. The wrapper looked to be coming off, but it was intact, however the cap had gotten partially removed during shipping. Oh well, I lit that bad boy up.
> 
> I won't go into great detail, as the smoke only lasted 20 minutes. But it definitely had a kick to it. I wouldn't say it was spice or twang of a CC, but more of a bite that one might experience with pipe tobacco. I found the smoke enjoyable, but no real "flavors" came through. Mostly just pure tobacco with a hint of hay.
> 
> I am going to take a guess and say it was a Los Statos de Luxe Delirios.


Sorry, as of now you are not "Da Man" But you have one more chance:ss


----------



## wayner123

Hey Rack04, sorry for the delay on your package. Here is the tracking:

0103 8555 7492 5792 6389


----------



## yourchoice

rack04 said:


> WHO'S DA MAN!!??


I've waited long enough, time to try again. I'm willing to show that an Eagles fan is truly the man! 

I'M DA MAN!

The timing couldn't be better


----------



## rack04

yourchoice said:


> I've waited long enough, time to try again. I'm willing to show that an Eagles fan is truly the man!
> 
> I'M DA MAN!
> 
> The timing couldn't be better


Eagles u I accept, on the condition that after this weekend you proclaim that the Cowboy's are America's Team. :tu


----------



## yourchoice

rack04 said:


> Eagles u I accept, on the condition that after this weekend you proclaim that the Cowboy's are America's Team. :tu


Isn't there a book title to answer this question...


----------



## yourchoice

I think with this banter I forgot to ask a question..

WHO'S DA MAN?


----------



## rack04

yourchoice said:


> Isn't there a book title to answer this question...


Don't know about a book but there is a DVD........

BTW, your smoke will go out tomorrow. I'll post a DC when I have one. Let's see if you can be the man.


----------



## yourchoice

rack04 said:


> Don't know about a book but there is a DVD........
> 
> BTW, your smoke will go out tomorrow. I'll post a DC when I have one. Let's see if you can be the man.


:tu:r:r

Nicely played!


----------



## rack04

Received these nice sticks from wayner123. I'll let it rest a little while and then fire it up. Joel your sticks will go out on Monday. Again, sorry for the delay.


----------



## yourchoice

rack04 said:


> Eagles u I accept, on the condition that after this weekend you proclaim that the Cowboy's are America's Team. :tu


  After that game, how 'bout I proclaim them America's Pipe Dream? :tu

And I'll ask again, *WHO'S DA MAN?*


----------



## rack04

Joel your smokes will depart tomorrow.

DC # 0103 8555 7492 5780 1006


----------



## yourchoice

rack04 said:


> Joel your smokes will depart tomorrow.
> 
> DC # 0103 8555 7492 5780 1006


Sounds good! Looking forward to it :tu


----------



## wayner123

*This is a review of the second cigar bobarion sent me*
*
Size:* 110 x 42 (sizes are approx.)

*Appearance/Construction:* A darker wrapper than most PC's I have seen and the open end was cut at an angle. However it was well wrapped.

*Prelight Draw:* Sweet tobacco taste that left a clean taste in mouth.

*First Impressions:* Knowing it was a PC I knew it would not take long to finish it, so I decided to baby it a bit. The first few puffs provided loads of smoke and they were very flavorful.

*Smoking: *Because of it's small size there were not a whole lot of complexities. It was just GREAT all the way through. For the majority of the cigar it had a quality tobacco taste with hints of sweet fruit and wood. The thing burnt very well and never was lacking in smoke volume. As I nose exhaled it did not burn and the flavors enhanced. Near the end with about 2 inches left, I started getting a very sweet fruit taste. I really couldn't decide what exact fruit it was, but something like a mixture of peach and apricot. VERY NICE!!

*Final Comments and guess: *This has been one of the best cigars I have smoked in long time. I really enjoyed the sweet flavors, perfect draw and loads of smoke. I really want to know what this one was so I can get some. My guess is that it was a Partagas PC.

Thanks so much to bobarian for two great smokes. I truly appreciate the opportunities he gave me. :ss


----------



## bobarian

wayner123 said:


> *This is a review of the second cigar bobarion sent me*
> *
> Size:* 110 x 42 (sizes are approx.)
> 
> *Appearance/Construction:* A darker wrapper than most PC's I have seen and the open end was cut at an angle. However it was well wrapped.
> 
> *Prelight Draw:* Sweet tobacco taste that left a clean taste in mouth.
> 
> *First Impressions:* Knowing it was a PC I knew it would not take long to finish it, so I decided to baby it a bit. The first few puffs provided loads of smoke and they were very flavorful.
> 
> *Smoking: *Because of it's small size there were not a whole lot of complexities. It was just GREAT all the way through. For the majority of the cigar it had a quality tobacco taste with hints of sweet fruit and wood. The thing burnt very well and never was lacking in smoke volume. As I nose exhaled it did not burn and the flavors enhanced. Near the end with about 2 inches left, I started getting a very sweet fruit taste. I really couldn't decide what exact fruit it was, but something like a mixture of peach and apricot. VERY NICE!!
> 
> *Final Comments and guess: *This has been one of the best cigars I have smoked in long time. I really enjoyed the sweet flavors, perfect draw and loads of smoke. I really want to know what this one was so I can get some. My guess is that it was a Partagas PC.
> 
> Thanks so much to bobarian for two great smokes. I truly appreciate the opportunities he gave me. :ss


Not a bad guess...but sorry you are not DA Man! 
First smoke was a Por Larranaga Panatela 11/06, tasty and cheap
Second was a SCDLH El Principe 6/07, not bad for a freshie!

I really like both of these smokes. Great value and mighty tasty. Thanks for your great reviews.:ss


----------



## wayner123

bobarian said:


> Not a bad guess...but sorry you are not DA Man!
> First smoke was a Por Larranaga Panatela 11/06, tasty and cheap
> Second was a SCDLH El Principe 6/07, not bad for a freshie!
> 
> I really like both of these smokes. Great value and mighty tasty. Thanks for your great reviews.:ss


OH well, better luck next time. I have never had a SCDLH taste this sweet. It was perfect for my palate. I wonder if there are any bigger SCDLH's that have this same taste to them?


----------



## williegstyles

yourchoice said:


> Isn't there a book title to answer this question...


This book would make a GREAT gift for my Cowgirl loving friend who's currently mad at me because I took him out in our fantasy football leauge. He should be MORE upset that Tony *omo(and thats NOT an R) was exposed as the "no talent having, joke of a quarterback" that he is....."All Hail to the Eagles!"


----------



## yourchoice

rack04 said:


> Joel your smokes will depart tomorrow.
> 
> DC # 0103 8555 7492 5780 1006


Received the package yesterday. I'll post pics tonight and do the review in the next day or two. Thanks a bunch for the tag alongs. A couple favorites of mine and a stick I've been really wanting to try. Our tastes are VERY similar :ss

Thanks brother! (again, more to follow :tu)

Now somebody better step up, I'm feeling all Santa Clausy and **it!


----------



## rack04

yourchoice said:


> Received the package yesterday. I'll post pics tonight and do the review in the next day or two. Thanks a bunch for the tag alongs. A couple favorites of mine and a stick I've been really wanting to try. Our tastes are VERY similar :ss
> 
> Thanks brother! (again, more to follow :tu)
> 
> Now somebody better step up, I'm feeling all Santa Clausy and **it!


Glad they got to you alright. Shipping sure is slow this time of year.


----------



## yourchoice

yourchoice said:


> ...I'll post pics tonight ...


As promised!

Coincidentally (or maybe your package made me want one ) I'm smoking a Padilla 1932 tonight (Lancero). These are my favorite Pepin's....so far :tu And I've had a hankering to try a Tatuaje White (Series P I believe?). That one won't last too long in the humi.

Work Christmas party tomorrow :al, so likely burn day for the unbanded is Saturday.

Thanks Justin, great package!

See, I keep telling my Eagle fan friends there are some good Cowboy fans out there


----------



## rack04

yourchoice said:


> As promised!
> 
> Coincidentally (or maybe your package made me want one ) I'm smoking a Padilla 1932 tonight (Lancero). These are my favorite Pepin's....so far :tu And I've had a hankering to try a Tatuaje White (Series P I believe?). That one won't last too long in the humi.
> 
> Work Christmas party tomorrow :al, so likely burn day for the unbanded is Saturday.
> 
> Thanks Justin, great package!
> 
> See, I keep telling my Eagle fan friends there are some good Cowboy fans out there


Glad you enjoy the tag alongs. I'm anxious to here what you think of the Tatuaje Serie P. I really enjoy these. For the price I don't think they can be beat.


----------



## rack04

*This is a review of the unbanded cigar wayner123 sent.*

*Size:* 130 x 42

*Appearance/Construction:* Very nicely rolled in a light shade wrapper.

*Prelight Draw:* Tobacco with floral notes.

*First Impressions:* Damn this thing puts out clouds of smoke.

*Smoking: *Very earthly with subtle upfront spice. At time I got a hint of sweet, almost carmel flavors. This was really nice and a flavor I've never experienced before.

*Final Comments and guess: *This was a great medium flavored cigar that paired very nicely with my whiskey and Dr Pepper. My guess is that it was a Por Larranaga Petit Corona.

This was a good learning experience for me. It forced me to truely examine the flavors of the cigar. It made for a great smoke. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## wayner123

rack04 said:


> *This is a review of the unbanded cigar wayner123 sent.*
> 
> *Size:* 130 x 42
> 
> *Appearance/Construction:* Very nicely rolled in a light shade wrapper.
> 
> *Prelight Draw:* Tobacco with floral notes.
> 
> *First Impressions:* Damn this thing puts out clouds of smoke.
> 
> *Smoking: *Very earthly with subtle upfront spice. At time I got a hint of sweet, almost carmel flavors. This was really nice and a flavor I've never experienced before.
> 
> *Final Comments and guess: *This was a great medium flavored cigar that paired very nicely with my whiskey and Dr Pepper. My guess is that it was a Por Larranaga Petit Corona.
> 
> This was a good learning experience for me. It forced me to truely examine the flavors of the cigar. It made for a great smoke. Thanks for the opportunity.


Guess what!!!

YOU DA MAN!!! It was an 07 Por Larranaga Petit Corona!! Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## rack04

wayner123 said:


> Guess what!!!
> 
> YOU DA MAN!!! It was an 07 Por Larranaga Petit Corona!! Glad you enjoyed it.


Scoreboard JUSTIN! Thanks alot. I really had fun with this one.


----------



## Lanthor

yourchoice said:


> Now somebody better step up, I'm feeling all Santa Clausy and **it!


Well in that case, I am the flippin' man Joel.


----------



## yourchoice

Lanthor said:


> Well in that case, I am the flippin' man Joel.


Alright! I think I have your addy around here somewhere, but just in case, send it again and I'll get it right out to you.!

BTW, payback time


----------



## Lanthor

yourchoice said:


> Alright! I think I have your addy around here somewhere, but just in case, send it again and I'll get it right out to you.!
> 
> BTW, payback time


PM sent, and I *know* I still have your address so go easy.


----------



## yourchoice

Finally an opportunity to sit down and enjoy the smoke Rack04 sent out to me. Let's see how I do...

Size: About 4 1/4 x 40-42

First impression was what a beautiful flawless wrapper with no nicks or flakes from it's travel. That "barnyard" scent we've grown to love!

Burn was absolutely perfect. All the way down to the nub. :tu

Alright, how do I figure out what this little bugger was? Size wise I'm limited to a small handful of choices. I've had one Party Short and that was about a year ago. I remember the Short being more powerful than this one ...

Could it be an RASCC? Hmmm, I've only smoked a RASS from that brand, but I remember that being more Cocoa or Chocolate...

I'm down to either a SCdlH el Principe or a Boli Corona Jr, tough one. This was a tale of two smokes. It opened up very smooth and coffee like. Not mild by any stretch, but not full out assault like I remember the Short. More like a medium or medium full body. Then about 1/2 way the spice picked up and some earthiness was encountered. Definitely moved into the medium full range. Now what am I to think?  I've smoked a few Boli PC's and they didn't transition like this if I remember correctly. More straight up Boli earthiness out of the gate.

I will say this, what an absolutely enjoyable smoke. Very flavorful, perfect burn, just an all around great smoke!!!

Well, this was more of a stream of consciousness than a review. Anyway, I'm going to go with the el Principe because as I type this the predominant sense I have with the finish is more coffee than earth. I had an El Principe about a year ago, but, quite honestly, I can't remember much about it. If this is one, I guarantee, I will remember :tu

Thanks Justin for the pleasure, I just have one question... Am I Da Man???


----------



## rack04

yourchoice said:


> Finally an opportunity to sit down and enjoy the smoke Rack04 sent out to me. Let's see how I do...
> 
> Size: About 4 1/4 x 40-42
> 
> First impression was what a beautiful flawless wrapper with no nicks or flakes from it's travel. That "barnyard" scent we've grown to love!
> 
> Burn was absolutely perfect. All the way down to the nub. :tu
> 
> Alright, how do I figure out what this little bugger was? Size wise I'm limited to a small handful of choices. I've had one Party Short and that was about a year ago. I remember the Short being more powerful than this one ...
> 
> Could it be an RASCC? Hmmm, I've only smoked a RASS from that brand, but I remember that being more Cocoa or Chocolate...
> 
> I'm down to either a SCdlH el Principe or a Boli Corona Jr, tough one. This was a tale of two smokes. It opened up very smooth and coffee like. Not mild by any stretch, but not full out assault like I remember the Short. More like a medium or medium full body. Then about 1/2 way the spice picked up and some earthiness was encountered. Definitely moved into the medium full range. Now what am I to think?  I've smoked a few Boli PC's and they didn't transition like this if I remember correctly. More straight up Boli earthiness out of the gate.
> 
> I will say this, what an absolutely enjoyable smoke. Very flavorful, perfect burn, just an all around great smoke!!!
> 
> Well, this was more of a stream of consciousness than a review. Anyway, I'm going to go with the el Principe because as I type this the predominant sense I have with the finish is more coffee than earth. I had an El Principe about a year ago, but, quite honestly, I can't remember much about it. If this is one, I guarantee, I will remember :tu
> 
> Thanks Justin for the pleasure, I just have one question... Am I Da Man???


You are in fact THE MAN. It was a SCdLH El Principe 2006. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## yourchoice

rack04 said:


> You are in fact THE MAN. It was a SCdLH El Principe 2006. Glad you enjoyed it.


WooHoo! It was a great smoke. Thanks again :tu :tu

Mike, I probably won't get your package out until Wednesday. I have to work tomorrow  and I am going to an early service with the younglings.


----------



## Lanthor

yourchoice said:


> WooHoo! It was a great smoke. Thanks again :tu :tu
> 
> Mike, I probably won't get your package out until Wednesday. I have to work tomorrow  and I am going to an early service with the younglings.


No worries, take your time Joel.

With Joel being the Man, and since it is officially Christmas Eve on the East Coast, what better time than to ask,

Who's Da Mon?


----------



## newcigarz

wayner123 said:


> Great!!!
> 
> I still have not seen some of the reviews of others. I would like to see those guesses as well!!
> 
> Oh well,


To say that this took a long time is the understatement of the year. Sorry Wayne. :ss










Beautiful light brown wrapper. Clipped with my Xi2. Pre-light draw was nice and 
smooth. Each draw pulled a nice full mouth of smoke. Slight floral notes with a nicotine kick. Burn was perfect never needing a touch up. I am really at a loss for what this cigar was. Just browsing the MRN i really couldn't find a good match. I know I probably way off base, but I will guess:

H. Upmann Mag 46.

Thanks Wayne for a great smoke!


----------



## Lanthor

Well yourchoice decided to exercise some revenge for a very modest thank you I sent him a while back. Couple favorites, and a couple I have been wanting to try, thanks Joel, very generous of you.

Have a cold so I will let the unbanded one settle for a little while and post a review ASAP.


----------



## yourchoice

Hope you enjoy them Mike. I wish I was able to grab an East Coast Tat to send your way but my B&M, although nice, has a limited selection of Pepin.

BTW, the tag on the Opus was when I bought it... it was loose so I don't know exactly when it's from.

Now go get well so we can see if you're the man!


----------



## Quint

Lanthor said:


> No worries, take your time Joel.
> 
> With Joel being the Man, and since it is officially Christmas Eve on the East Coast, what better time than to ask,
> 
> Who's Da Mon?


Been a long time since I've participated so I guess its time. Seems like this is still open so.......

I want to Be Da Man


----------



## wayner123

newcigarz said:


> To say that this took a long time is the understatement of the year. Sorry Wayne. :ss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful light brown wrapper. Clipped with my Xi2. Pre-light draw was nice and
> smooth. Each draw pulled a nice full mouth of smoke. Slight floral notes with a nicotine kick. Burn was perfect never needing a touch up. I am really at a loss for what this cigar was. Just browsing the MRN i really couldn't find a good match. I know I probably way off base, but I will guess:
> 
> H. Upmann Mag 46.
> 
> Thanks Wayne for a great smoke!


Hey,

Better late than never :tu

Sorry but you are not da man. This was an '04 Monte #4.


----------



## Lanthor

Quint said:


> Been a long time since I've participated so I guess its time. Seems like this is still open so.......
> 
> I want to Be Da Man


On the way DC 03062400000128468820


----------



## Lanthor

Finally got over my cold so I tried Joel's (yourchoice) cigar last night at a herf. Very new to CC's, so I knew if it wasn't a Partagas I would be clueless from the get go. I am fairly certain it wasn't a Partagas.

Cigar was ~5x40 with a medium/dark wrapper. Wrapper was lighter than say a boli PC, color compared well to some Shorts I have.

First impression was a very toasty, nutty flavor, not a ton of smoke, and not twangy, but with a definate CC essance, if you will. 1/4 of the way into it smoke volume picked up and flavor changed to more of a grassy/woody flavor with a smooth almost buttery finish through the nose. This profile lasted the rest of the way, very consistant, didn't burn bitter and I took it down to about the a 1/2 inch before letting it go. I would catagorize this as a full bodied smoke. Smoking time was ~ 1 hour.

Really enjoyed this cigar, suck at reviews so I may be way off on the flavors. I have only taken a few puffs off of an R&J in the past, but for some reason this cigar was saying R&J to me the whole way. Given the size, I am going to guess it was an R&J Coronitas.

Well J., am I the man? Thanks again bro, great stick.

Mike


----------



## yourchoice

Lanthor said:


> Finally got over my cold so I tried Joel's (yourchoice) cigar last night at a herf. Very new to CC's, so I knew if it wasn't a Partagas I would be clueless from the get go. I am fairly certain it wasn't a Partagas.
> 
> Cigar was ~5x40 with a medium/dark wrapper. Wrapper was lighter than say a boli PC, color compared well to some Shorts I have.
> 
> First impression was a very toasty, nutty flavor, not a ton of smoke, and not twangy, but with a definate CC essance, if you will. 1/4 of the way into it smoke volume picked up and flavor changed to more of a grassy/woody flavor with a smooth almost buttery finish through the nose. This profile lasted the rest of the way, very consistant, didn't burn bitter and I took it down to about the a 1/2 inch before letting it go. I would catagorize this as a full bodied smoke. Smoking time was ~ 1 hour.
> 
> Really enjoyed this cigar, suck at reviews so I may be way off on the flavors. I have only taken a few puffs off of an R&J in the past, but for some reason this cigar was saying R&J to me the whole way. Given the size, I am going to guess it was an R&J Coronitas.
> 
> Well J., am I the man? Thanks again bro, great stick.
> 
> Mike


Mike, I'm glad to hear you're feeling better, but I hate to tell you, you are not da man.

Stick was in fact a Boli PC.:ss


----------



## Quint

Got my mystery smoke from Lantor the other day along with 4 other beauties. Makes it hard to smoke the mystery one when the others are looking so good. Thanks Mike very generous of you. I will try and smoke the mystery smoke today and do a review/guess.


----------



## Quint

Alright here's my feeble attempt.

By the size of the cigar I would have to say its a Petite Corona. Fine looking cigar dark brown, well contructed, nicely capped. Cap cut cleanly and it took to the match nicely. 1st impression was Por Larranaga then its profile stated to change and I though I started tasting Partagas profile. For the 1st 3rd I kept going back and forth between those 2 until about 1/2 way through I though the Boli profile started to really develop for the rest of the smoke it seemed to continue that way. Since these are all completely different profiles you know where my tasting skills are at....lol....sooooooooooo


My guess is.............. Bolivar Petite Corona


So am I DA MAN or DA MOUSE ?????


----------



## Lanthor

Quint said:


> Alright here's my feeble attempt.
> 
> By the size of the cigar I would have to say its a Petite Corona. Fine looking cigar dark brown, well contructed, nicely capped. Cap cut cleanly and it took to the match nicely. 1st impression was Por Larranaga then its profile stated to change and I though I started tasting Partagas profile. For the 1st 3rd I kept going back and forth between those 2 until about 1/2 way through I though the Boli profile started to really develop for the rest of the smoke it seemed to continue that way. Since these are all completely different profiles you know where my tasting skills are at....lol....sooooooooooo
> 
> My guess is.............. Bolivar Petite Corona
> 
> So am I DA MAN or DA MOUSE ?????


Sorry Quint, you are NOT Da Man, but not a mouse either.

That cigar was a '99 HdM du Roi. I have noticed that they start out light and really develop as they go. Good lunchtime smoke for me.

Mike


----------



## Quint

*Boli PC you eeeeeeeeeeeediot*








.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
. So *WHO'S DA MAN ?????*


----------



## rack04

I don't want to see this thread die. I'm Da Man


----------



## Lanthor

^^Thank you!! Have been waiting for someone to kick this back into gear.


----------



## Quint

rack04 said:


> I don't want to see this thread die. I'm Da Man


Okay Rack Send me your addy again and I'll send one out. Sorry about the delay in responding didn't show up in my subscription thread for some reason and I forgot all about it.


----------



## rack04

Quint said:


> Okay Rack Send me your addy again and I'll send one out. Sorry about the delay in responding didn't show up in my subscription thread for some reason and I forgot all about it.


PM Sent.


----------

